# South Louisiana Crew....Mount Up!!



## jmcrawf1

So here's the deal, there's been a lot of new faces showing up in here from sportsman's paradise, ranging from Lafayette to Slidell. I'd like to gauge interest for a South Louisiana Herf/Bomb crew. Everybody post here if interested with Dates and Places you'd like to suggest. As for myself, I'd like to suggest Don Juan Cigar Co. in Baton Rouge as a meeting spot and I'm open to any date. This can be a one time herf or we can make it a monthly thing. Post here if interested!


Edit: This would be open to any gorillas traveling through or any gorillas from say Texas, Mississippi or Bama that would want to join


----------



## The Korean

Don Juan's sounds like a great place for me. I am game for once a month or a one time thing also. I travel some for work, but if I have a week or two notice, I may be able to make them.

Is during the week ok with others, or do we need something on the weekend?


Edit: I have seen in some other threads, Fox and Hound allows cigar smoking, does the one in Baton Rouge allow it? If nobody knows, I'll give them a call. Maybe this could be a site also.


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> Don Juan's sounds like a great place for me. I am game for once a month or a one time thing also. I travel some for work, but if I have a week or two notice, I may be able to make them.
> 
> Is during the week ok with others, or do we need something on the weekend?
> 
> Edit: I have seen in some other threads, Fox and Hound allows cigar smoking, does the one in Baton Rouge allow it? If nobody knows, I'll give them a call. Maybe this could be a site also.


Don't know about the Fox and Hound, but i'd be open to different places. FWIW Don Juan's doesn't serve alcohol.


----------



## boonedoggle

Well, We'll be home where my parents live in Breaux Bridge for the Christmas holidays. I'll be going back and forth between my brother's house (near Gonzales) while I'm there. I hope we can all find time to herf then! Flying in on Sunday, Dec 23 and flyin' out that Friday, Dec. 28 :ss


----------



## macjoe53

How about something in the Covington/Metarie area? Maybe even Hammond?


----------



## jmcrawf1

macjoe53 said:


> How about something in the Covington/Metarie area? Maybe even Hammond?


I think you and me are the only two out this way. The bulk of the gorillas are Baton Rouge and westward. Hammond has no where suitable anyway. Metairie might but i don't know if everyone would drive there. I'll drive anywhere from Lake Charles to Slidell so won't matter to me.


----------



## The Korean

I wouldn't be opposed to if it becomes a monthly thing making every other month somewhere besides Baton Rouge. For preference sake, somewhere off I-12 (Hammond/Covington) works better for me rather than Metaire since I actually live in Denham Springs, but I will drive to Metaire with no complaints.


----------



## Cigar_Dan

I'm down for it whenever......Maybe we should have it once a month but move it to a different place each time. Each time a date is set someone could take charge or whatever of finding a place to go


----------



## jmcrawf1

So here it is:

1.) jmcrawf1
2.) MacJoe53
3.) The Korean
4.) Cigar_Dan


December Guest of honor:

Jimmeh Boonedoggle


Add your name to the list if you are interested. Monitor this thread because i'll leave it alone and give others a chance to reply with their interest and suggestions for place to meet and then we'll finalize dates. I'll throw out the end of this month/beginning of next month as a goal to shoot for, but this is completely flexible.


----------



## The Korean

Awesome!


----------



## Bara

I would definitely be down for something . I cant gauruntee Ill be there b/c I do freelance work but if I dont have work Ill defintely make it. 

1.) jmcrawf1
2.) MacJoe53
3.) The Korean
4.) Cigar_Dan
5.) Bara


----------



## jmcrawf1

*UPDATE:*

Ok fellas, as per this thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96004 , it looks like we have some interest building. We are gonna plan the first South Louisiana Herf for Nov. 29 at the Don Juan Cigar company in Baton Rouge. Shortly after that around christmas time Jimmy Boone (Boonedoggle) will be coming in town and we'll plan a 2nd herf, maybe in the Lafayette area, for when he gets here. Anyone wanting to attend or with suggestions should post them here.

And as always if anyone can't wait til Nov. 29 and wants to Pre-Herf you can PM me :chk


----------



## Bara

awesome! I cant wait:tu


----------



## Cigar_Dan

yeah its gunna be sweet.........


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

jmcrawf1 said:


> So here's the deal, there's been a lot of new faces showing up in here from sportsman's paradise, ranging from Lafayette to Slidell. I'd like to gauge interest for a South Louisiana Herf/Bomb crew. Everybody post here if interested with Dates and Places you'd like to suggest. As for myself, I'd like to suggest Don Juan Cigar Co. in Baton Rouge as a meeting spot and I'm open to any date. This can be a one time herf or we can make it a monthly thing. Post here if interested!
> 
> Edit: This would be open to any gorillas traveling through or any gorillas from say Texas, Mississippi or Bama that would want to join


DAMN i wish i was back where i should be! My TRUE home.. LouI-Siana! Waaaa WE!!!
love it there, got my place back in Eunice still and when i come back in the winter, i WILL be herfin with some fine gents!
-Hell never knew you guys were out there, but now we shall herf shortly
May the south live STRONG, and may LSU come back and DOMINATE ( last game was STILL horse... ShiiiEEEEEET


----------



## The Korean

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> DAMN i wish i was back where i should be! My TRUE home.. LouI-Siana! Waaaa WE!!!
> love it there, got my place back in Eunice still and when i come back in the winter, i WILL be herfin with some fine gents!
> -Hell never knew you guys were out there, but now we shall herf shortly
> May the south live STRONG, and may LSU come back and DOMINATE ( last game was STILL horse... ShiiiEEEEEET


lol....this post cracked me up. I can't wait to herf with you, anyone that is fired up this much about Louisiana and LSU is good in my book.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

The Korean said:


> lol....this post cracked me up. I can't wait to herf with you, anyone that is fired up this much about Louisiana and LSU is good in my book.


Hell, probably my favorite state!
Friendliest people around, and if i can actually find some cigar fans, im in heaven!. ill be sure to throw an event when im back at the home front in the winter i think.
Not sure where we can have it, but what ever works.. if only i was back in crawfish season.. OH MAN!
Crawfish Boil.... that would be the GReatest herf imaginable haha


----------



## Silound

I'm all over this like Darrell was all over those "cubans" he won (mmm white owls?).


Don Juan's is bloody expensive to buy at. Most B&M's are until the owners know you by name and face, but none the less....actually, there's no cheap shot in BR. However, DJ's is definitely the better place to hang around as a group between the different shops.

Fox & the Hound in BR allows smoking. In fact, they offer a small selection of cigars, and don't care if you smoke your own. The food there is pretty good, and of course there's the billiards room. It's a nice place to roll for a few hours for drinks and whatnot, but the pool is kinda pricey. If you're talking food and drinks and some pool and smoking, this place beats all.


For the post-Thanksgiving herf, I suggest a nice weekend, a couple grills or burners (maybe some cook-offs if any of you BOTLs think you have what it takes) and a couple kegs of Abita in Lafayette. The best place here for cigars is The Cigar Merchant, and a nice public park with fire pits and covered picnic areas is a mere 200 yards away. It's hella nice to sit out there at night around a fire pit smoking and drinking.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Silound said:


> I'm all over this like Darrell was all over those "cubans" he won (mmm white owls?).
> 
> Don Juan's is bloody expensive to buy at. Most B&M's are until the owners know you by name and face, but none the less....actually, there's no cheap shot in BR. However, DJ's is definitely the better place to hang around as a group between the different shops.
> 
> Fox & the Hound in BR allows smoking. In fact, they offer a small selection of cigars, and don't care if you smoke your own. The food there is pretty good, and of course there's the billiards room. It's a nice place to roll for a few hours for drinks and whatnot, but the pool is kinda pricey. If you're talking food and drinks and some pool and smoking, this place beats all.
> 
> For the post-Thanksgiving herf, I suggest a nice weekend, a couple grills or burners (maybe some cook-offs if any of you BOTLs think you have what it takes) and a couple kegs of Abita in Lafayette. The best place here for cigars is The Cigar Merchant, and a nice public park with fire pits and covered picnic areas is a mere 200 yards away. It's hella nice to sit out there at night around a fire pit smoking and drinking.


Eh HErmm... are YOU up for the challenge 
Give me a few months untill my training gets into full swing and ill give you a run for your money:chk


----------



## jmcrawf1

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> DAMN i wish i was back where i should be! My TRUE home.. LouI-Siana! Waaaa WE!!!
> love it there, got my place back in Eunice still and when i come back in the winter, i WILL be herfin with some fine gents!
> -Hell never knew you guys were out there, but now we shall herf shortly
> May the south live STRONG, and may LSU come back and DOMINATE ( last game was STILL horse... ShiiiEEEEEET


POO YA YI! MA how you is ma cajun brutha from anutha mutha?


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> I'm all over this like Darrell was all over those "cubans" he won (mmm white owls?).
> 
> Don Juan's is bloody expensive to buy at. Most B&M's are until the owners know you by name and face, but none the less....actually, there's no cheap shot in BR. However, DJ's is definitely the better place to hang around as a group between the different shops.
> 
> Fox & the Hound in BR allows smoking. In fact, they offer a small selection of cigars, and don't care if you smoke your own. The food there is pretty good, and of course there's the billiards room. It's a nice place to roll for a few hours for drinks and whatnot, but the pool is kinda pricey. If you're talking food and drinks and some pool and smoking, this place beats all.
> 
> For the post-Thanksgiving herf, I suggest a nice weekend, a couple grills or burners (maybe some cook-offs if any of you BOTLs think you have what it takes) and a couple kegs of Abita in Lafayette. The best place here for cigars is The Cigar Merchant, and a nice public park with fire pits and covered picnic areas is a mere 200 yards away. It's hella nice to sit out there at night around a fire pit smoking and drinking.


The night of the 29th Don Juans is having a avalon cigar event which Tom from avalon cigars (who is a member of this forum) will be there. I figured it would be a nice way for him to show his products to the group.

For the Lafayette herf in December I think Silound nailed it on the head. I was gonna suggest the cigar merchant, which is a very cozy B&M with probably the best selection of premium smokes in the state (including Tats). I like the outdoor cookout idea but i don't know much about the area or the park so, Silound if you wanna set that up then hook us up brother!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

jmcrawf1 said:


> POO YA YI! MA how you is ma cajun brutha from anutha mutha?


ahhh YIIIII!!!!
haha, if it sounds like it, it gots'ta be true 
Damn you guys have to be having a blast down there, No worries, Guitarman shall come!


----------



## MiloFinch

My first day back to this forum in months, and what's one of the first things I see? This thread.

I think it's a sign or something.


----------



## Bara

I heard that there is an event some time near the end of this month if anyone is down for a pre herf. I’m stopping by there tomorrow and I will find out the time and exact date of the event as well as pick up a few smokes:ss


----------



## Silound

jmcrawf1 said:


> The night of the 29th Don Juans is having a avalon cigar event which Tom from avalon cigars (who is a member of this forum) will be there. I figured it would be a nice way for him to show his products to the group.
> 
> For the Lafayette herf in December I think Silound nailed it on the head. I was gonna suggest the cigar merchant, which is a very cozy B&M with probably the best selection of premium smokes in the state (including Tats). I like the outdoor cookout idea but i don't know much about the area or the park so, Silound if you wanna set that up then hook us up brother!!


DJ's it is then...I've been wanting to lay hands on some Avalon cigars for awhile now.

As for the Lafayette thing: pick a date, and we can make plans. Usually the weather isn't below 65 yet in November daytime, and if this is going to be another late/warm winter, then we should be set for an outdoor thing.

I've got a couple small grills and a tank/burner (who in in LA doesn't?) that I can bring. Also got a couple cords of split oak firewood that should have about 8 months of time on it, which should be perfect for long fires in the pit.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> DJ's it is then...I've been wanting to lay hands on some Avalon cigars for awhile now.
> 
> As for the Lafayette thing: pick a date, and we can make plans. Usually the weather isn't below 65 yet in November daytime, and if this is going to be another late/warm winter, then we should be set for an outdoor thing.
> 
> I've got a couple small grills and a tank/burner (who in in LA doesn't?) that I can bring. Also got a couple cords of split oak firewood that should have about 8 months of time on it, which should be perfect for long fires in the pit.


The dates will largely depend upon boonedoggles travel plans. I'll PM him and ask him to chime in.....


----------



## The Korean

Bara said:


> I heard that there is an event some time near the end of this month if anyone is down for a pre herf. I'm stopping by there tomorrow and I will find out the time and exact date of the event as well as pick up a few smokes:ss


Find out tommorrow when the next event is and I'll try to make it. I can't promise though, I have to go out of town for work a couple more times this month.


----------



## boonedoggle

jmcrawf1 said:


> The dates will largely depend upon boonedoggles travel plans. I'll PM him and ask him to chime in.....


well, I'll be flying in on the Sunday befo Christmas (23rd) and flyin' out that Friday (28th). Prolly won't have any free time before Christmas, but quite possibly that Wed. or Thursday night might be the best. Could prolly do a day herf too. I originally was going to use my parent's car, but will probabably end up getting a rental car to I won't have to depend on anyone's ride. My folks live in Breaux Bridge, so I suppose that's like right in the middle of Lafayette and BR. My biggest issue will be finding a specific location. I prolly won't have access to mapquest, nor will I have navigation. Shouldn't be too hard to get someone to hook me up with that info though. My wife is dead set on getting a TomTom for Christmas, so we will see about that as well. That's about all the info I have. 
Also, just wanted to keep in mind that you guys make the plans with what you know best. I don't want you to make the plans around me, then I'm not able to make it or something. With that said, I will be looking for some time to get away from the fam. for a bit! :ss


----------



## macjoe53

What's the time for the 29th?


----------



## jmcrawf1

macjoe53 said:


> What's the time for the 29th?


Not sure, can anybody confirm this?


----------



## The Korean

5pm-8pm
November 29th


----------



## MiloFinch

Wow. So this is really going to happen.


----------



## macjoe53

Ok. It's on my calendar. 5 - 8 pm. Thursday, Nov. 29 at Don Juan's in Baton Rouge.


----------



## jmcrawf1

MiloFinch said:


> Wow. So this is really going to happen.


Shooooot, you know it. Mark your calendar. And we'll be herfin up your way in December.


----------



## MiloFinch

jmcrawf1 said:


> Shooooot, you know it. Mark your calendar. And we'll be herfin up your way in December.


Meh, I may have to bring some of my homemade boudain, yeah.



macjoe53 said:


> Ok. It's on my calendar. 5 - 8 pm. Thursday, Nov. 29 at Don Juan's in Baton Rouge.


I didn't realize it was Thursday. I might have to wait until December then to herf with you guys.


----------



## Silound

MiloFinch said:


> Meh, I may have to bring some of my homemade boudain, yeah.
> 
> I didn't realize it was Thursday. I might have to wait until December then to herf with you guys.


The hell you will, I'll drag your ass out there with me


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> The hell you will, I'll drag your ass out there with me


That's what im talking about!

And teach him how to spell boudin too :chk


----------



## boonedoggle

whooo, yeah cha! Who's gonna make the turtle sauce picante? My wife said she might even go to meet you slackers!:tu


----------



## Bara

I just returnded from DJ and confirmed the times and dates of events to come there is an event this Thursday the 18th at 5:00pm-8:00pm and there is an event next Thursday the 25th from 5:00-8:00 as well. I cant garuntee that I will make it b/c I just started working on another project but I will try my best to make each one. I will dfinitely make it for November though:tu


----------



## The Korean

I know I can't make this Thursday, I am going to Oklahoma on Thursday.


----------



## MiloFinch

Well, if you guys are gonna force me...


----------



## Mbraud4

Are they allowing drinks in DJ yet or is that still a no-no? Or are they even planning on getting licensed?


----------



## The Korean

I don't think they are allowing it still. Didn't even know their were thinking about getting a license.


----------



## russ4lsu

Thanks so much for the greeting everybody gave me and the invite to the gathering next month. I will see if I can make it but I have class during the time it takes place so don't count on me being there. Thanks again for the kind greetings and I hope to hear from ya'll in the future.


----------



## The Korean

Skip class, your instructor won't mind...






J/K....that was the type of stuff I did, it was fun that day, but in the end it caught up with me.


----------



## avalon_cigars

jmcrawf1 said:


> The night of the 29th Don Juans is having a avalon cigar event which Tom from avalon cigars (who is a member of this forum) will be there. I figured it would be a nice way for him to show his products to the group.


I hope you all can make it!

Tom


----------



## The Korean

Bara said:


> I just returnded from DJ and confirmed the times and dates of events to come there is an event this Thursday the 18th at 5:00pm-8:00pm and there is an event next Thursday the 25th from 5:00-8:00 as well. I cant garuntee that I will make it b/c I just started working on another project but I will try my best to make each one. I will dfinitely make it for November though:tu


Don't know if anyone is interested in this, but I went by this weekend, and this Thursday's event is a RP event with the guest being "Vito" from Sopranos. Yea, I know he was gay, but I am a huge Sopranos fan, so I'm going to try to make it. There is also contest for best Soprano costume, I forget what the price is, but dress up as your favorite cast member and you could win.

If anyone can make it, let me know.


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> Don't know if anyone is interested in this, but I went by this weekend, and this Thursday's event is a RP event with the guest being "Vito" from Sopranos. Yea, I know he was gay, but I am a huge Sopranos fan, so I'm going to try to make it. There is also contest for best Soprano costume, I forget what the price is, but dress up as your favorite cast member and you could win.
> 
> If anyone can make it, let me know.


Yep I gotta go to this one. Im a huge Sopranos nut. PM me ur # again and maybe I wont forget it again :r


----------



## Silound

You're talking about this Thursday as in October 25th?

I may have to swing back by for that.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> You're talking about this Thursday as in October 25th?
> 
> I may have to swing back by for that.


Correct....


----------



## jmcrawf1

Im sad to say i'm gonna have to back out of the Rocky Patel Event tomorrow. I can't get out of work :hn


----------



## Silound

Well damn, that sucks!


I'll smoke one for you!


----------



## ragin' cajun

A South Louisiana herf. That sounds like one hell of a time. If only I was back at home, or even able to make it back home on one of those days. I can say without a doubt that I'll be home in the great parish of St. Bernard, white shrimp boats and all, sometime in Jan or Feb time frame before this next deployment. Hopefully ya'll will still be herf'ing it up. I'll be willing to travel. I could probably get some guys down from the Natichotches area as well. BTW LSU LSU LSU LSU, oh Buddy D, he's trying to get the Saint's back up and running.


----------



## The Korean

Silound said:


> Well damn, that sucks!
> 
> I'll smoke one for you!


Silound, are you going to make it? I'm still going to try to make it.


----------



## jmcrawf1

ragin' cajun said:


> A South Louisiana herf. That sounds like one hell of a time. If only I was back at home, or even able to make it back home on one of those days. I can say without a doubt that I'll be home in the great parish of St. Bernard, white shrimp boats and all, sometime in Jan or Feb time frame before this next deployment. Hopefully ya'll will still be herf'ing it up. I'll be willing to travel. I could probably get some guys down from the Natichotches area as well. BTW LSU LSU LSU LSU, oh Buddy D, he's trying to get the Saint's back up and running.


St. BaNawd?


----------



## Bara

sad to say I wont be able to attend tommorow's event at DJ. Im working on a movie right now that ends sometime arround Nov. 2nd-4th. From now till then my only days off are on tues and wed.


----------



## The Korean

Well, I went for a little bit, got to me Vito, he was pretty cool guy. Picked up some RP Edge Sumatra (sp?). Haven't smoked one yet, I smoked a RP92 tonight, all in all it was a good night.


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> Well, I went for a little bit, got to me Vito, he was pretty cool guy. Picked up some RP Edge Sumatra (sp?). Haven't smoked one yet, I smoked a RP92 tonight, all in all it was a good night.


I'm jealous....


----------



## Silound

I swung in for about 15 minutes. Wasn't overly impressed with the prices, so I swung back out.

I did stop by the UPS handling facility on my way back out of town and pick up my two boxes of Oliva Serie V though 

That made for a nice ride home.


----------



## Rahllin

I only looked through the first few posts so far, so don't hound me if it was already answered. The Fox and the Hound in Baton Rouge, not only allows cigar smoking, but they have a cabinet humidor in there where they sell cigars for extremely high prices. If the "Louisiana Crew" gets big enough, that place would be perfect. Nice big area, lots of TVs, pool tables, darts, shuffle board, big bar.... good looking waitresses...

EDIT: Ok this point was already made :tu
But if its an open invitation, I'm definitely down for the Nov. herf at Don Juan's... I'd love to meet some of you guys I've seen around here so much.


----------



## The Korean

Silound said:


> I swung in for about 15 minutes. Wasn't overly impressed with the prices, so I swung back out.
> 
> I did stop by the UPS handling facility on my way back out of town and pick up my two boxes of Oliva Serie V though
> 
> That made for a nice ride home.


I wish you we would have swapped #s, I went alone and it took me a few minutes to find someone to converse with while smoking. I don't know you, but we could do have one thing in common (this board).

I agree, about the prices, I have never had a Sumatra and had been wanting them so I don't feel that bad. However, one of the reps kept hounding me to buy a whole box, which wasn't going to happen.


----------



## The Korean

Rahllin said:


> I only looked through the first few posts so far, so don't hound me if it was already answered. The Fox and the Hound in Baton Rouge, not only allows cigar smoking, but they have a cabinet humidor in there where they sell cigars for extremely high prices. If the "Louisiana Crew" gets big enough, that place would be perfect. Nice big area, lots of TVs, pool tables, darts, shuffle board, big bar.... good looking waitresses...
> 
> EDIT: Ok this point was already made :tu
> But if its an open invitation, I'm definitely down for the Nov. herf at Don Juan's... I'd love to meet some of you guys I've seen around here so much.


Of course you are invited


----------



## Rahllin

The Korean said:


> Of course you are invited


 Good, November 29th from 5-8pm is blocked off on my calendar now for a time spent with some fellow gorillas (although I'm still just a young ape) enjoying some stogies! :ss

Anyone keeping up with a list of people planning to attend? I would like to know a rough ballpark figure of how many people are going...


----------



## Cigar_Dan

i should be there...thats 1


----------



## The Korean

1.Rahllin
2.Cigar Dan
3.The Korean


I'll let the others add for themselves, but I think we will have a good turnout.


----------



## jmcrawf1

1.Rahllin
2.Cigar Dan
3.The Korean
4. Jmcrawf1

Rahllin, I'm 23 so you won't be alone 

Now, If we could only get Silound to stay for more than 15 mins.


----------



## macjoe53

1.Rahllin
2.Cigar Dan
3.The Korean
4. Jmcrawf1
5. macjoe53


----------



## jmcrawf1

Bump Bump......29th is around the corner


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Bump Bump......29th is around the corner


I can't wait! 
Oh, and did you add me on facebook? I assume it was you.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> I can't wait!
> Oh, and did you add me on facebook? I assume it was you.


Yep that was me....

ATTN all South LA dudes.....
I'm gonna go up to Don Juan's this afternoon 11/8
Anybody up for a mini-herf?

Post here, PM me or call the cellular device 985-373-6682


----------



## Silound

Man I wish I could, but I work till about 7 tonight, and I have to take care of some classwork afterwards.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Yep that was me....
> 
> ATTN all South LA dudes.....
> I'm gonna go up to Don Juan's this afternoon 11/8
> Anybody up for a mini-herf?
> 
> Post here, PM me or call the cellular device 985-373-6682


What time are you going? I doubt I can make it, but I can try.


----------



## jmcrawf1

I'm about to leave now......they close at 8.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> I'm about to leave now......they close at 8.


You're definitely smoking there? If I stop by I'll be wearing a black steel reserve polo style shirt... I'd still be in my work clothes. I'm on the fence about 50/50 whether I'll be able to stop by.


----------



## The Korean

There is 24,155 minutes until this thing starts. 





Yes, I am bored, and can't sleep


----------



## JacksonCognac

New member here... 22 year old cob smoker going to school in New Orleans. I've dabbled in cigars but lately I have been too transient and too broke to properly enjoy them... more importantly I haven't been in good company... I'm definately down to re-acquaint myself.

I'm not sure if I can make the Baton Rouge herf on the 29th but I'm open to future herfs especially if y'all have one in N.O. area. :cb


----------



## The Korean

Oh Hell.....the South Louisiana Crew is getting bigger......Soon we will take over the world.....<insert evil laugh>


----------



## jmcrawf1

JacksonCognac said:


> New member here... 22 year old cob smoker going to school in New Orleans. I've dabbled in cigars but lately I have been too transient and too broke to properly enjoy them... more importantly I haven't been in good company... I'm definately down to re-acquaint myself.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can make the Baton Rouge herf on the 29th but I'm open to future herfs especially if y'all have one in N.O. area. :cb


Welcome to CS bro!


----------



## Rahllin

944,760 second left until this thing starts!


----------



## jmcrawf1

FYI....

1.) Don Juan's now sells Tatuaje and San Cristobal and Oliva Serie V
2.) The staff know's we're coming. I don't know if it matters but what the hell.......


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> FYI....
> 
> 1.) Don Juan's now sells Tatuaje and San Cristobal and Oliva Serie V
> 2.) The staff know's we're coming. I don't know if it matters but what the hell.......


 W00t! I can finally try some Tats and San Cristobals!


----------



## Cigar_Dan

Rahllin said:


> W00t! I can finally try some Tats and San Cristobals!


:r .... I bought a few today when I was up there


----------



## jmcrawf1

Cigar_Dan said:


> :r .... I bought a few today when I was up there


I'm gonna take full credit for that! :chk


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> I'm gonna take full credit for that! :chk


thats partial credit cause we were in the same vehicle:chk


----------



## Rahllin

Don't tell me there was another mini pre-herf herf that no one told me about!


----------



## Cigar_Dan

no just a quick stop after work while in that area


----------



## Rahllin

I guess I can let that slide. I guess I can wait 11 more days anyway :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

Dan's my bitch!


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> Dan's my bitch!


that has nothing to do with what this forums about...deek face....11 days that sounds like forever


----------



## Silound

I'm afraid to ask the price of Tats there....VERY afraid.


FYI for those of you who are coming, bring lots of money, DJ's is a little pricey. On the other hand, it's a comfy place to sit and shoot the bull.


----------



## Rahllin

Yeah, I'm sure for their Tats I'll have to close my eyes and pay for a couple just to try them out. I have to do that quite often when I go in there to purchase stogies...I'm too scared to look at their small pipe selection...


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> I'm afraid to ask the price of Tats there....VERY afraid.
> 
> FYI for those of you who are coming, bring lots of money, DJ's is a little pricey. On the other hand, it's a comfy place to sit and shoot the bull.


I'll tell you how their prices are. Higher than a giraffe's ass. :hn J21=14.99 cojonu 06 = 16.99

The cigar merchant's prices are waaaayyy better for tat's. It's good to know if I want to pick up one to try I have that option.

FWIW, The guy behind the counter gifted Myself and Cigar_Dan an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto with our purchase because he considers us one of the "regulars". So at least they're good people.


----------



## Rahllin

I've been in there tons of times... and I never walk out spending less than about $100... and no one ever offers me shit ha. Oh well, I guess I don't go in there too often... because I just can't afford to lol.


----------



## The Korean

I'm going to need a new cooler or something in the next couple weeks. I am in Orlando, and plan on going to Corona today and spend way too much, then go to downtown Disney to Sosa Family Cigars, and more than likely spend way too much, and then the Don Juan event on the 29th. I have been doing my best to smoke some of my inventory as fast as I can. Oh well, worse problems to have.


----------



## Cigar_Dan

Rahllin said:


> I've been in there tons of times... and I never walk out spending less than about $100... and no one ever offers me shit ha. Oh well, I guess I don't go in there too often... because I just can't afford to lol.


I went in there just wanting to buy 1 or 2 and walked out with 100 bucks worth


----------



## jmcrawf1

Cigar_Dan said:


> I went in there just wanting to buy 1 or 2 and walked out with 100 bucks worth


because of the devil on your shoulder :chk


----------



## jamminison

I am in Metairie and Baton Rouge on a thurs is not possible. Damn was looking forward to meeting some of you guys. Maybe next time.


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> because of the devil on your shoulder :chk


yeah the "buy the tatuajes even tho there expensive" devil :hn


----------



## boonedoggle

there better be loads of pics! :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

boonedoggle said:


> there better be loads of pics! :tu


Or what Jimmeh? You won't come to the next one??


----------



## boonedoggle

jmcrawf1 said:


> Or what Jimmeh? You won't come to the next one??


no..but I bet you I'll have a photographin machine! :chk


----------



## Rahllin

Cigar_Dan said:


> I went in there just wanting to buy 1 or 2 and walked out with 100 bucks worth


That happens to me every time I walk in a B&M...


----------



## jmcrawf1

boonedoggle said:


> no..but I bet you I'll have a photographin machine! :chk


I might have one. Is your wife gonna be designated photographer next month?


----------



## boonedoggle

jmcrawf1 said:


> I might have one. Is your wife gonna be designated photographer next month?


I think that may be the case, but we'll have to see! :tu


----------



## Bara

Ok so I have been out of the loop for about a month now I was on a business trip in shreveport working on a couple of shows up there. I decided to take a month off so I can spend time with the family and stuff so I will definitely be there:tu.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Bara said:


> Ok so I have been out of the loop for about a month now I was on a business trip in shreveport working on a couple of shows up there. I decided to take a month off so I can spend time with the family and stuff so I will definitely be there:tu.


That's what I like to hear :tu

Update the list, guys so we can get a feel for who's going.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> That's what I like to hear :tu
> 
> Update the list, guys so we can get a feel for who's going.


1.Rahllin
2.Cigar Dan
3.The Korean
4. Jmcrawf1
5. macjoe53
6. Bara

Is this all we have going? I know there has to be more than this... come on people add your names!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Bump Bump......are any of the Lafayette guys confirmed? Mbraud4?


----------



## Rahllin

This Thursday... We can finally say its right around the corner!


----------



## jmcrawf1

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120962 :ss:tu

Ladies and Gents, Mike aka Pathman will be attending. Ask for him. If anyone needs directions, or wants to meet up ahead of time (Mr. Joe coming from slidell) let me know and i'll PM ya'll my cell #.


----------



## Rahllin

W00t.. not I really can't wait!


----------



## The Korean

What time does everyone plan on getting there?


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> What time does everyone plan on getting there?


Well it starts at 5. I'm gonna shoot for that, give or take 30 mins. earlier or later.


----------



## Rahllin

The Korean said:


> What time does everyone plan on getting there?


I'm planning on getting there right after work, hopefully between four and five.


----------



## The Korean

jmcrawf1 said:


> Bump Bump......are any of the Lafayette guys confirmed? Mbraud4?


I just thought about the I-10 closure, this might effect those on that side of the basin.


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> I just thought about the I-10 closure, this might effect those on that side of the basin.


Nope, they opened it today :ss:tu


----------



## The Korean

I am going to plan on being there between 4:45p-5:15p.


----------



## The Korean

In keeping with tradition, there is now 151,755 seconds till this begins


----------



## jmcrawf1

Im gonna bump it everyday till thursday......


----------



## Mbraud4

Looks like theres a good chance Ill be there, unless something comes up...which I doubt. It will be good to meet the rest of you bummed out Tiger Fans... :-/


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mbraud4 said:


> Looks like theres a good chance Ill be there, unless something comes up...which I doubt. It will be good to meet the rest of you bummed out Tiger Fans... :-/


Good to hear Mike. I can't wait! :chk


----------



## jmcrawf1

1.Rahllin
2.Cigar Dan
3.The Korean
4. Jmcrawf1
5. macjoe53
6. Bara
7. Mbraud4


----------



## The Korean

Mbraud4 said:


> Looks like theres a good chance Ill be there, unless something comes up...which I doubt. *It will be good to meet the rest of you bummed out Tiger Fans... :-/*


Am I the only one who is still in a very mad mood over this. I thought to myself earlier today, I don't have a reason to be in a bad mood, but I am, ohhh wait that whole LSU thing.....


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> Am I the only one who is still in a very mad mood over this. I thought to myself earlier today, I don't have a reason to be in a bad mood, but I am, ohhh wait that whole LSU thing.....


:tg


----------



## The Korean

Two more days.....


----------



## Cigar_Dan

The Korean said:


> Two more days.....


what no more seconds measurements .....hurry up thursday


----------



## The Korean

Cigar_Dan said:


> what no more seconds measurements .....hurry up thursday


Well, it seems I made a mistake on my last calculations. I reported that there was roughly 150,000 seconds. That was incorrect, as an honorable South Louisiana BOTL, I apolgize to those who have been effected by my error. I also offer a money back guarentee, therefore, please send me your name, address and and Opus X for shipping and handling, and I will gladly refund all monies given to me for my time keeping duties.

I now report as of........NOW
there is

160,200 seconds til this event begins.


----------



## Cigar_Dan

:r are you sure the opus x is gunna cover the shipping


----------



## The Korean

Your right, you better send me 5 just in case......:r


----------



## Cigar_Dan

i'll send you 5 if you send me 10 up front :r


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> Well, it seems I made a mistake on my last calculations. I reported that there was roughly 150,000 seconds. That was incorrect, as an honorable South Louisiana BOTL, I apolgize to those who have been effected by my error. I also offer a money back guarentee, therefore, please send me your name, address and and Opus X for shipping and handling, and I will gladly refund all monies given to me for my time keeping duties.
> 
> I now report as of........NOW
> there is
> 
> 160,200 seconds til this event begins.


Wait, we're GAINING seconds? You're fired as the official herf counter downer


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> official herf counter downer


is that the formal name of the job?? :chk


----------



## jmcrawf1

Cigar_Dan said:


> is that the formal name of the job?? :chk


It is now :fu


----------



## The Korean

Great....I get fired, and then it gets an official name.....Just my luck


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> It is now :fu


nice :r


----------



## The Korean

Well, this blows, but I either will not be able to make it, or I'll be very late. I just found out I have to go to Mobile tommorrow for work, and don't think I'll be getting back until 6 or 7. This sucks, because I was really looking forward to this. :hn


----------



## Rahllin

The Korean said:


> Well, this blows, but I either will not be able to make it, or I'll be very late. I just found out I have to go to Mobile tommorrow for work, and don't think I'll be getting back until 6 or 7. This sucks, because I was really looking forward to this. :hn


Better late than never... and if you do miss completely it shouldn't be too bad, I think there is already plans for one in December as well...

Less than 24 hours to go... I don't know what I'm bringing yet... maybe I'll just bring a bunch of stuff and decide what I'm in the mood for when I get there...


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Better late than never... and if you do miss completely it shouldn't be too bad, I think there is already plans for one in December as well...
> 
> Less than 24 hours to go... I don't know what I'm bringing yet... maybe I'll just bring a bunch of stuff and decide what I'm in the mood for when I get there...


Keep in mind pathman will be there with avalon cigars :tu


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Keep in mind pathman will be there with avalon cigars :tu


Hmm... never had an Avalon...


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Hmm... never had an Avalon...


I think it's safe to say you will after tomorrow :r:chk


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> I think it's safe to say you will after tomorrow :r:chk


 Probably so. I'm definitely looking forward to it because I've heard several good things about them. I may just leave all my stogies at home and buy what I'm smoking tomorrow from DJ's... I think I'd feel weird walking into a place that sells cigars just to smoke cigars that I already have.


----------



## Cigar_Dan

Rahllin said:


> Probably so. I'm definitely looking forward to it because I've heard several good things about them. I may just leave all my stogies at home and buy what I'm smoking tomorrow from DJ's... I think I'd feel weird walking into a place that sells cigars just to smoke cigars that I already have.


:r i'm sure they wouldn't ask you to leave if you brought your own


----------



## Rahllin

Cigar_Dan said:


> :r i'm sure they wouldn't ask you to leave if you brought your own


 I know they wouldn't, but the way I see (at least for this time anyway), if they are nice enough to put up with a bunch of gorillas lounging around in their store... the least I could do is give them a little bit of business while I'm there heh. Then I won't feel bad bringing in a loaded down travel humi for the one next month :r


----------



## Cigar_Dan

:r better bring 2 just in case


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Probably so. I'm definitely looking forward to it because I've heard several good things about them. I may just leave all my stogies at home and buy what I'm smoking tomorrow from DJ's... I think I'd feel weird walking into a place that sells cigars just to smoke cigars that I already have.


Meh, or do like I do, bring the travel humi AND purchase some smokes. I mean it is a slope right? :hn


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> Meh, or do like I do, bring the travel humi AND purchase some smokes. I mean it is a slope right? :hn


like you need to buy any more, buy me some :chk


----------



## pathman

Looking forward to seeing you guys. We had a monster turnout last night at the Metairie store and I'm told that you guys in Baton Rouge really come out for the Herfs. Can't wait. 

Mike Adams
"Smoke the Blues"


----------



## jmcrawf1

Ladies and Gents, It's almost game time!!! I'll be wearing a Brown Polo shirt with a Blue LSU hat. The fat guy with me will be Cigar_Dan (he won't see this before tonite :chk). Everyone look for me and introduce yourself because I dont know any of your faces. I'm gonna try to get there early to get us a table but no promises because Don Juan's fills up fast for events. 

I won't be on the Computer for the rest of the day so my phone # is 985-373-6682 if anyone needs directions or whatever.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ladies and Gents, It's almost game time!!! I'll be wearing a Brown Polo shirt with a Blue LSU hat. The fat guy with me will be Cigar_Dan (he won't see this before tonite :chk). Everyone look for me and introduce yourself because I dont know any of your faces. I'm gonna try to get there early to get us a table but no promises because Don Juan's fills up fast for events.
> 
> I won't be on the Computer for the rest of the day so my phone # is 985-373-6682 if anyone needs directions or whatever.


I'll probably be there for 4:00pm if I'm lucky, so CS table is a definite possibility. I'll be wearing a light blue Miller Lite polo shirt and some dark khaki pants... I'll probably be well into a Short Story by the time you guys get there...


----------



## Tredegar

Don't forget the free food. See you all there. By the way, I will be the devilishly handsome fellow that will stun you all with my witty repartee. (Whatever that means)


----------



## macjoe53

#$$%&((@!!!!!!!! I repeat. #$$%&((@!!!!!!!! 
There I was. Sitting and minding my own business and waiting to leave Slidell at 3:30. Thennnnnnnnnn the phone rings. And it's one of my clients.

Do you think you can throw another ad together? We need it for tomorrow...

So there I was. Stuck. Drive 89 miles to Don Juan, smoke a cigar, buy a bunch more, drive back to Slidell or sit at my computer put in another two hours of work and pick up some extra Christmas money my wife can blow (minus what I skim for another CI order).

Sorry guys.


----------



## Mbraud4

Had a great time tonight guys, pics to come shortly.


----------



## Mbraud4

Well it looks like the site i use to host my pics is down at the moment, ill try posting em up later tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## jmcrawf1

macjoe53 said:


> #$$%&((@!!!!!!!! I repeat. #$$%&((@!!!!!!!!
> There I was. Sitting and minding my own business and waiting to leave Slidell at 3:30. Thennnnnnnnnn the phone rings. And it's one of my clients.
> 
> Do you think you can throw another ad together? We need it for tomorrow...
> 
> So there I was. Stuck. Drive 89 miles to Don Juan, smoke a cigar, buy a bunch more, drive back to Slidell or sit at my computer put in another two hours of work and pick up some extra Christmas money my wife can blow (minus what I skim for another CI order).
> 
> Sorry guys.


We missed you there Mr. Joe. But don't worry there will be more.

I had a great time guys. It's great to finally put a face to all the local gorillas around here.

Mike, Joe- Thanks for the great smokes

Tredegar (Eric)- What a great way for a new guy to start out. You're gonna fit in well here

Mike (Pathman)- A special thanks goes out to you brother for being so generous with the fistfulls of cigars you kept dropping at the CS table. It was great to meet you and learn about Avalon Cigars. A hattiesburg herf is in our future :tu


----------



## Cigar_Dan

jmcrawf1 said:


> We missed you there Mr. Joe. But don't worry there will be more.
> 
> I had a great time guys. It's great to finally put a face to all the local gorillas around here.
> 
> Mike, Joe- Thanks for the great smokes
> 
> Tredegar (Eric)- What a great way for a new guy to start out. You're gonna fit in well here
> 
> Mike (Pathman)- A special thanks goes out to you brother for being so generous with the fistfulls of cigars you kept dropping at the CS table. It was great to meet you and learn about Avalon Cigars. A hattiesburg herf is in our future :tu


mr poo brown shirt wearer (thats for the fat joke deek) pretty much said it. great to meet ya'll had alot of fun!! Pathman ya'll are really awesome thanks alot!!


----------



## Rahllin

Not going to lie, I didn't know what to expect going into this thing, but I'm sure glad I went through with it. I had a blast! I had an amazing time and can't wait for the next one! It was great meeting all of you, and hopefully all the guys who weren't able to make it to this one will be able to make it to the next one. I don't think it could have been any better than it was!


----------



## Mbraud4

Rahllin said:


> Not going to lie, I didn't know what to expect going into this thing, but I'm sure glad I went through with it. I had a blast! I had an amazing time and can't wait for the next one! It was great meeting all of you, and hopefully all the guys who weren't able to make it to this one will be able to make it to the next one. I don't think it could have been any better than it was!


Nah it could have been better...

...if one of us had won the Boobie Pic...:dr


----------



## Rahllin

Mbraud4 said:


> Nah it could have been better...
> 
> ...if one of us had won the Boobie Pic...:dr


True... or if I would have guessed 46! :r


----------



## Silound

Aww crap me, I totally forgot about this.


Damnit!


----------



## Rahllin

Silound said:


> Aww crap me, I totally forgot about this.
> 
> Damnit!


You definitely missed a good one... I know some of us are planning to hopefully go to the event at the same place next Thursday... Its going to be a Diamond Crown event (if I'm remembering correctly), should be pretty big. I think Joel wants to set one up in Lafayette at some point.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mbraud4 said:


> Nah it could have been better...
> 
> ...if one of us had won the Boobie Pic...:dr


OR THE JACKET!!!! :tg


----------



## Cigar_Dan

or the jacket and the boobie pic together!!!! :chk


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> You definitely missed a good one... I know some of us are planning to hopefully go to the event at the same place next Thursday... Its going to be a Diamond Crown event (if I'm remembering correctly), should be pretty big. I think Joel wants to set one up in Lafayette at some point.


Dec. 26th. Mark your calendars....I'm thinking the cigar merchant in Lafayette.......Boonedoggle will be the guest of honor


----------



## boonedoggle

jmcrawf1 said:


> Dec. 26th. Mark your calendars....I'm thinking the cigar merchant in Lafayette.......Boonedoggle will be the guest of honor


WOOHOO! Is this going to be an afternoon or night gig? Also, I'll need the directions to mapquest before I leave here. My parents have no Internet. I cannot wait! :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

boonedoggle said:


> WOOHOO! Is this going to be an afternoon or night gig? Also, I'll need the directions to mapquest before I leave here. My parents have no Internet. I cannot wait! :ss


Im thinking afternoon because i'll have to make the long drive back. I'll get the directions to you :tu


----------



## boonedoggle

jmcrawf1 said:


> Im thinking afternoon because i'll have to make the long drive back. I'll get the directions to you :tu


Cool. Sounds good to me. I found it online and already mapquested it from Breaux Bridge...as long as it's the one on Coolidge Blvd!


----------



## Tredegar

Great herf last night guys. I really enjoyed meeting Joe, Joel (1 lucky SOB), Dan (the other lucky SOB), Mike, Mike and Gary. The company was great and the cigars were all super. I will be there next Thursday for the Diamond Crown event.


----------



## jmcrawf1

boonedoggle said:


> Cool. Sounds good to me. I found it online and already mapquested it from Breaux Bridge...as long as it's the one on Coolidge Blvd!


That's the one :tu


----------



## Bara

sorry i wasnt able to make it last night guys i gat called out to work on a music video yesterday and it was very last miniute ill make the next one though :tu


----------



## The Korean

Yep, I was disappointed I didn't get to make it either. I am glad you all had a great time. I hope to be at the next one, I'll also try to make next Thursday.


----------



## Cigar_Dan

bummer you guys missed out, hopefully everyone can make it next time and it will be even more fun


----------



## jmcrawf1

Soooo.......ummmmm......WHERE ARE THE PICS???...............Mike?


----------



## boonedoggle

yeah...I need to know what you mugs look like!


----------



## Rahllin

boonedoggle said:


> yeah...I need to know what you mugs look like!


Yeah, I wish I would have known before last night... I was the first one there, and I was questioning just about everyone who came through the door until Joel and Dan showed up.


----------



## Mbraud4

Anyone know where I can upload this pics to post, my goto webserver is still down...


----------



## Rahllin

Mbraud4 said:


> Anyone know where I can upload this pics to post, my goto webserver is still down...


www.imageshack.us
www.photobucket.com


----------



## jmcrawf1

yea i use photobucket for all my shenanigans


----------



## MasterMason

Hey, I just wanted to thank everyone who made it out to the Avalon tasting and we hope to see you for the Diamond crown tasting it should be a great time.Harry Preston from J.C. Newman will be on hand to talk to everyone. We are doing a La Unica tasting in Gretna on Tuesday Dec 4 from 5-8 PM, A Diamond Crown tasting in Metairie on Wed Dec 5 from 5-8 and Diamond Crown in Baton Rouge on Thurs Dec 6 from 5-8. I do all the purchasing for Don Juan Cigar Co. and I set up all the tasting events so i will keep you guys posted on any upcoming events and new products we will be carrying.Let me know if ya'll have any questions. If anyone needs to be added to our email list send me your email and I can put you on.

Thanks, 
Chad Chauffe
Don Juan Cigar Co.:ss


----------



## Mbraud4

Thx Chad, good to see you join the board. I shall be there next week unless something comes up. Look forward to having another great time.


----------



## Rahllin

Puros Inidos event on December 20th... if anyone's down. I'll most likely be there. I've never heard of the company, but you can't really beat the Don Juan event deal... maybe if I put my name as "Joe(l)" on the entry form I could possibly trick them into letting me win something!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Puros Inidos event on December 20th... if anyone's down. I'll most likely be there. I've never heard of the company, but you can't really beat the Don Juan event deal... maybe if I put my name as "Joe(l)" on the entry form I could possibly trick them into letting me win something!


I'm gonna have to get you a lucky rabbit's foot!! Seriously though, me and Dan went to a Puros Indios event already and the smokes were uu I snubbed mine and went and grabbed a padron. The rep didn't like that. Me, I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## Tredegar

I'll be there. I have also asked a bunch of my buds from work to show so it may be a wild and crazy time. These guys are insane......


----------



## Rahllin

I might go just for lack of anything better to do...


----------



## The Korean

So, is anything still going on with the post Christmas get together, or since I missed the first one, am I out of the group?


----------



## boonedoggle

Last I heard everything was a go...per a PM from Joel, we've changed locations to the B&M in Baton Rouge. I sure hope everything still a go! I cleared my schedule for the day! :r


----------



## Rahllin

boonedoggle said:


> Last I heard everything was a go...per a PM from Joel, we've changed locations to the B&M in Baton Rouge. I sure hope everything still a go! I cleared my schedule for the day! :r


Wait so the one you'll be attending is going to be in BR now? Excellent... I was NOT looking forward to the drive to the other place :r

What day is it?


----------



## The Korean

boonedoggle said:


> Last I heard everything was a go...per a PM from Joel, we've changed locations to the B&M in Baton Rouge. I sure hope everything still a go! I cleared my schedule for the day! :r


Holy Smack! thats awesome. Someone please tell me when and I would assume Don Juan's?


----------



## jmcrawf1

Dec. 26th at Don Juan's. Time TBA


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Dec. 26th at Don Juan's. Time TBA


W00t I'll be there!


----------



## Rahllin

Oh yeah.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEL!


----------



## MasterMason

Hey guys the Puros event went great at the Don Juan Metairie location and should be just as good if not better in Baton Rouge. The cigar we are featuring is the Cuba Aliados Anniversary line. Jose Ortega will be on hand from Puros to talk to everyone and answer questions. The event will be at Don Juan Cigar Co. Baton Rouge from 5-8PM we will have food, drinks, and Jose will be doing some raffles. We are running some great specials too. Buy a box get 15% off, Buy 4 cigars get 1 free, Buy 6 cigars get 2 free! Come on out and join us for our last tasting of 2007.

Chad Chauffe
Don Juan Cigar Co. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle

MasterMason said:


> Hey guys the Puros event went great at the Don Juan Metairie location and should be just as good if not better in Baton Rouge. The cigar we are featuring is the Cuba Aliados Anniversary line. Jose Ortega will be on hand from Puros to talk to everyone and answer questions. The event will be at Don Juan Cigar Co. Baton Rouge from 5-8PM we will have food, drinks, and Jose will be doing some raffles. We are running some great specials too. Buy a box get 15% off, Buy 4 cigars get 1 free, Buy 6 cigars get 2 free! Come on out and join us for our last tasting of 2007.
> 
> Chad Chauffe
> Don Juan Cigar Co. :tu


Is this on the 26th? What great timing!


----------



## Rahllin

boonedoggle said:


> Is this on the 26th? What great timing!


No, the event is today. I haven't decided if I want to go yet. I probably will... $5 for a stogie, $5off any purchase coupon, raffles (that I have a chance to win without Joel there, free food... they always make for a good time.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> No, the event is today. I haven't decided if I want to go yet. I probably will... $5 for a stogie, $5off any purchase coupon, raffles (that I have a chance to win without Joel there, free food... they always make for a good time.


:r.....Sometimes the cigar gods like me. What can I Say?? :r


----------



## Mbraud4

I might make it up there tonight, looks like a rainout today for me. Only thing to hold me back is if I need to watch my daughter tonight or if the old lady will let me loose haha


----------



## Silound

Why oh why did you have to change it from TCM in Lafayette to DJ in Baton Rouge?  You have now screwed with my scheduling like mad.


I'm still planning to be there though  Me and a few of my new friends I recently purchased a half dozen boxes of


----------



## The Korean

So has a time been set for this yet?


----------



## Rahllin

Not sure... I'm just hoping I'll be up for it! I've been sick as a dog the past couple days unable to smoke anything. Hopefully I'll be better for tomorrow or the next day, but its not looking too good right now (


----------



## jmcrawf1

As it is, I won't know until Christmas Day if I have to work the day after, and if so what time. So If I have to work i'd like to make it an evening event, if not then i'd be down for whatever. I got Jimmy's phone # so i'll be keeping him in the loop.


----------



## Rahllin

Well I will definitely have to work that day... but I'd more than likely be down for it after 4pm... if I get over whatever sicnkess I have...


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Well I will definitely have to work that day... but I'd more than likely be down for it after 4pm... if I get over whatever sicnkess I have...


I just found out I gotta work, so would after 4 work for everyone??


----------



## Mbraud4

Same here Rahllin, taking more antibiotics now to get better to hopefully smoke a cigar for xmas with my uncle...but as it looks now, its a no go. Damn weather!


----------



## Rahllin

Mbraud4 said:


> Same here Rahllin, taking more antibiotics now to get better to hopefully smoke a cigar for xmas with my uncle...but as it looks now, its a no go. Damn weather!


Yeah, I've been pissed because I've really been DYING to try that little anorexic gerbil that you gave me, and I've been sick every good opportunity I've had since then! It might make its way into my Christmas lineup though if I'm feeling better tomorrow! :tu


----------



## Mbraud4

I feel you, Ive had a major lineup for my bday and xmas and have been so sick for the 2nd half of december that I have only smoked the few cigars that night at the b&m. Ugh.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Yeah, I've been pissed because I've really been DYING to try that little anorexic gerbil that you gave me, and I've been sick every good opportunity I've had since then! It might make its way into my Christmas lineup though if I'm feeling better tomorrow! :tu


LGC MdO?? If so those things are tasty.....



Mbraud4 said:


> I feel you, Ive had a major lineup for my bday and xmas and have been so sick for the 2nd half of december that I have only smoked the few cigars that night at the b&m. Ugh.


Don't you worry Mike. There will be birthday festivities when you get better.


----------



## The Korean

jmcrawf1 said:


> I just found out I gotta work, so would after 4 work for everyone??


After 4pm sounds good to me.


----------



## boonedoggle

Hey. I'm at my brother's house right now in Galvez. I'll be stayin' up late and sleeping in, so 4 should be cool. I prolly won't be on again, but just wanted to post while I had a chance. Joel, LMK the time via my cell when you get a chance. See everyone soon! Have a great Christmas everyone!:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

Ok ladies, looks like i'll be arriving at Don Juan's at around 5:00 or 5:30. Can we set it for this time? Everyone post up and comfirm and i'll get in touch with Jimmy.


----------



## Mbraud4

Ill try and make it, been sick here lately, and have alot of makeup work to do tomm with the holidays and all.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mbraud4 said:


> Ill try and make it, been sick here lately, and have alot of makeup work to do tomm with the holidays and all.


I hope you can Mike. Better late than none at all


----------



## Rahllin

Yeah, I'm feeling a lot better today, but still no where near good enough to smoke a cigar. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be fine... I wouldn't want to miss out on the birthday celebrations P... I think the birthday boys may be in for a surprise!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Yeah, I'm feeling a lot better today, but still no where near good enough to smoke a cigar. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be fine... I wouldn't want to miss out on the birthday celebrations P... I think the birthday boys may be in for a surprise!


Better drink your orange juice and get better Joe!!!


----------



## The Korean

5p or 5:30p sounds good to me.


----------



## Mbraud4

Ill be there for 5-5:30


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Better drink your orange juice and get better Joe!!!


I don't usually drink orange juice... but since you said this... I drank about 36oz of it over the course of the day.... and I must say, I think I feel slightly worse than when I woke up, but I'm still a whole lot better than two days ago, so I'll be there. I'm already off work... I already got some stuff packed to bring... Looking forward to it! :tu


----------



## The Korean

Ha, despite all my excitement and anticipation, I forgot some sticks I got packed up yesterday, my cutter and torch lighter, they are sitting right on top of my new VinoTemp I got yesterday. Guess it's a good thing it as a shop or I'd be screwed.

But I will be there, see you all in a bit.


----------



## Mbraud4

Waiting on my fiance to watch our daughter, might be there around 6 now.


----------



## Rahllin

Well, I'm about to eat something then head on over. Should be there around 5:45 probably.


----------



## Rahllin

Had a blast as always guys! Can't wait until the next one! Jimmy it was great to meet you and your brother (whose name I can't remember right now), but I hope we all get to meet up again when you come down! Kevin, glad you could finally make it out, and hopefully we'll see you around quite a bit more. Mike and Joel, hope you like your presents and hope you get a chance to enjoy them!

Looks like we have a great little group in the making, just glad I can be a part of it!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Had a blast as always guys! Can't wait until the next one! Jimmy it was great to meet you and your brother (whose name I can't remember right now), but I hope we all get to meet up again when you come down! Kevin, glad you could finally make it out, and hopefully we'll see you around quite a bit more. Mike and Joel, hope you like your presents and hope you get a chance to enjoy them!
> 
> Looks like we have a great little group in the making, just glad I can be a part of it!


Same here! I always look forward to our herfs. Thanks again for the sweet bomb Joe! When the camera charges up there will be pics :tu


----------



## The Korean

Yep, I am glad I got to make it too. It was great to meet all of you, and I look forward to seeing you sometime soon. I'll have to do a better job of getting prepared and paying you all back for your hospitality. Thanks again guys.

Kevin


----------



## boonedoggle

I amazingly am getting a WIFI signal in rural South Louisiana today! It was great meeting everyone, although I wish I would have had more time. I think I could have BS'd with everyone of hours! My brother had a good time and learned a ton about cigars and could see the appreciation we all have for the leaf. I don't think he'll be signing up anytime soon, but he was impressed. It will probably be some time before I'll be able to make it down again, but I will absolutely set aside more time. Thanks again everyone and thanks for the great smokes Joel!:ss


----------



## JacksonCognac

Damn sounds like a good time. I'll have to browse here a bit more in order to try to get in on the next one.


----------



## Rahllin

It definitely is a good time! I don't know when our next get together will be because I don't think they have another tasting event until Feb. but we'll probably get together before then.


----------



## Tredegar

So who will be heading to the Trinidad Promo at Don Juans next week Thursday? I will head there but will have to leave early as my work schedule has now changed.


----------



## MasterMason

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to give ya'll the details for the Trinidad Tastings coming up. We will be having the following tastings at our *Don Juan Cigar Co.* locations:
Gretna: Tue Jan 15 from 5-8
Metairie: Wed Jan 16 from 5-8
Baton Rouge: Thur Jan 17 from 5-8

We will be featuring Trinidad, Trinidad Maduro, and Trinidad 100th Anniversary.

Hope to see you there,

Chad Chauffe
Don Juan Cigar Co. :ss


----------



## Rahllin

Hey guys, who all is heading towards DJ's on Thursday... I'll be there! I hope a few of you guys can make it!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I hate to say it, but from Memphis, this is actually a quicker drive for me than some of these midwest herfs, or herfin Krewes at least. If you guys ever manage to coalesce around I-55, I might be interested in meeting with ya'll,
but once we get going down I-10 west, it's gets dicey. Can't believe there is no plan for Mardi Gras Weekends. I am a river-parisher who is STILL looking for a decent herf crowd that's nearby.


----------



## jmcrawf1

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I hate to say it, but from Memphis, this is actually a quicker drive for me than some of these midwest herfs, or herfin Krewes at least. If you guys ever manage to coalesce around I-55, I might be interested in meeting with ya'll,
> but once we get going down I-10 west, it's gets dicey. Can't believe there is no plan for Mardi Gras Weekends. I am a river-parisher who is STILL looking for a decent herf crowd that's nearby.


Bro, I live 10 mins from the I-55 exit in Hammond. My door is always open


----------



## Papichulo

jmcrawf1 said:


> Bro, I live 10 mins from the I-55 exit in Hammond. My door is always open


How far is Gulfport from there?


----------



## jmcrawf1

Papichulo said:


> How far is Gulfport from there?


About 1.5 hrs. Why, you wanna meet halfway??


----------



## judomattm

is that november 29 2008 or did i unfortunatly miss it already???? if i diddn't miss it i would love to join this possie and i would suggest the mayan co. in new orleans as another meeting place besides Don Juan. don't get me wrong tho Don Juan is the best it would just be nice to check out different places so we don't get burned out on Don Juan and lose interest. so if no one objects to a newB joining up, add me to the list fellas!!!!


----------



## Rahllin

judomattm said:


> is that november 29 2008 or did i unfortunatly miss it already???? if i diddn't miss it i would love to join this possie and i would suggest the mayan co. in new orleans as another meeting place besides Don Juan. don't get me wrong tho Don Juan is the best it would just be nice to check out different places so we don't get burned out on Don Juan and lose interest. so if no one objects to a newB joining up, add me to the list fellas!!!!


Well, unfortunately you're too late for the FIRST get together... but we've gotten together a few times since then, and I'm sure we'll get together a whole lot more in the future! Welcome to the group!


----------



## judomattm

just tell me when and where and i'll do my damndest to be there. and happy Mardi Gras to all my fellow smokers!!!


----------



## jmcrawf1

judomattm said:


> just tell me when and where and i'll do my damndest to be there. and happy Mardi Gras to all my fellow smokers!!!


Welcome brother. Things kinda died down for the holidays but now that's all out the way I'm sure we're gonna get back to some herfin' 

On a side note what do you guys think of a herf and shoot? Joe, i know you have guns, but does anyone else?


----------



## Tredegar

Hola guys. A shoot and herf would be nice. If it's on a Saturday, I am all for it.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> Welcome brother. Things kinda died down for the holidays but now that's all out the way I'm sure we're gonna get back to some herfin'
> 
> On a side note what do you guys think of a herf and shoot? Joe, i know you have guns, but does anyone else?


Well... I only have 3 little handguns.... and one big handgun :r But I'd be all for it, I'm not a very good shot, but I'm sure it'd be a lot of fun. I plan to buy a new handgun in about a month or two, since I just applied for my concealed carry license, and I should get it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Well... I only have 3 little handguns.... and one big handgun :r But I'd be all for it, I'm not a very good shot, but I'm sure it'd be a lot of fun. I plan to buy a new handgun in about a month or two, since I just applied for my concealed carry license, and I should get it in the next couple weeks.


I got fingerprinted today and it'll be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## judomattm

a herf and shoot sounds nice but with small problem for me, i do not own any guns. i'm a descent shot but had to put my gun in hock to help pay the bills.


----------



## Tredegar

Anyone up for a HERF at The Fox and Hound in Baton Rouge? Booze, fish and chips, darts (real, not plastic) and cigars. What more could a fellow want?


----------



## Rahllin

Tredegar said:


> Anyone up for a HERF at The Fox and Hound in Baton Rouge? Booze, fish and chips, darts (real, not plastic) and cigars. What more could a fellow want?


Ummm, the fact that you forgot POOL/Billiards and shuffle board... the two best things in there! I'm up for it!

Oh, and Joel... I hope there isn't a time limit between when you take the little class, get all your documents signed and when you send it it... if so, I hope I didn't wait too long. I had all my paperwork done and took the class early March of 2007... just sent it in last week. I'll be pissed if I get rejected for waiting too long... and lose my $100. :hn


----------



## judomattm

fox and the hound sounds nice. i diddn't kniw they had fish and chips, i go ape shit over that.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Ummm, the fact that you forgot POOL/Billiards and shuffle board... the two best things in there! I'm up for it!
> 
> Oh, and Joel... I hope there isn't a time limit between when you take the little class, get all your documents signed and when you send it it... if so, I hope I didn't wait too long. I had all my paperwork done and took the class early March of 2007... just sent it in last week. I'll be pissed if I get rejected for waiting too long... and lose my $100. :hn


I sent it in a week after I took the class. The only thing is I hope the guy fingerprinted me right. I've heard of it getting kicked back for that.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> I sent it in a week after I took the class. The only thing is I hope the guy fingerprinted me right. I've heard of it getting kicked back for that.


That would be pretty shitty if you ask me. I did my class/fingerprinting over at Precision Firearms, and they do this all the time. They did me with about 20 other people, so I'm sure they did my fingerprints right, but damn will I be pissed if I lose $100 for something stupid like that.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> That would be pretty shitty if you ask me. I did my class/fingerprinting over at Precision Firearms, and they do this all the time. They did me with about 20 other people, so I'm sure they did my fingerprints right, but damn will I be pissed if I lose $100 for something stupid like that.


Well all you gotta do is get em re done and send it back. Only thing lost is time. I got mine done at the Madisonville Police Dept. :hn by Big Bubba


----------



## MasterMason

Hey Guy's,

It's that time again, Don Juan Cigar Co. will be hosting 3 cigar tastings next week. This time we are featuring Gran Habano Cigars. Feb 19 @ Don Juan Gretna from 5:00-8:00, Feb 20 @ Don Juan Metairie 5:00-8:00, Feb 21 @ Don Juan Baton Rouge 5:00-8:00. George Rico from Gran Habano will be on hand to answer questions about the cigars. We will have food, drinks, and raffles. Baton Rouge's Event will be extra special because, we will also be celebrating our one year anniversary of being open for business in Baton Rouge. So, come on out and smoke it up!

Thanks,
Chad Chauffe
Don Juan Cigar Co. 
:ss


----------



## judomattm

oh hell yes, i will deffinatly be at the baton rouge tasting. i'd like to meet some of the crew there too. if ya'll are coming out on the 21'st drop me a line and lemme know how to recodnize you.


----------



## Tredegar

I will be there but will have to leave early since I have to go to work.


----------



## malinois1

When and where is the next herp scheduled? I may try and make it!


----------



## judomattm

malinois1 said:


> When and where is the next herp scheduled? I may try and make it!


Don Juan cigar Co. is having a cigar tasting on thursday feb 21 from 5-9. the cost is 5 bucks cash at the door and it includes a free cigar to try out plus a 5 dollar off coupon for anything in the store. it also includes free food and drinks, non alchohalic. and door prizes given out all night long. i don't don't know how many gorillas from this group will be there, but i get off work at 6 and will be there for 6:15. you ought to come out and check it out.


----------



## Rahllin

judomattm said:


> Don Juan cigar Co. is having a cigar tasting on thursday feb 21 from 5-9. the cost is 5 bucks cash at the door and it includes a free cigar to try out plus a 5 dollar off coupon for anything in the store. it also includes free food and drinks, non alchohalic. and door prizes given out all night long. i don't don't know how many gorillas from this group will be there, but i get off work at 6 and will be there for 6:15. you ought to come out and check it out.


You don't have to pay the $5 at the door, but thats the only way you get the free stogie, name in for the drawings, and $5 off coupon. I usually pay the $5 just to support the B&M.

I don't know if I'll be there or not yet. I have a bad tooth infection, and if these antibiotics don't clear it up by Thursday, no smoking for me.


----------



## judomattm

Rahllin said:


> You don't have to pay the $5 at the door, but thats the only way you get the free stogie, name in for the drawings, and $5 off coupon. I usually pay the $5 just to support the B&M.
> 
> I don't know if I'll be there or not yet. I have a bad tooth infection, and if these antibiotics don't clear it up by Thursday, no smoking for me.


i have experiance with tooth infections. and man i do not envy you right now. i hope the antibiotics clear it up by thursday. but i have to say i doubt it. depending on how bad the infection is of course. i diddn't know the 5 bucks was optional but i totaly agree with supporting the b&m. plus you get your money back and then some too. i won a cigar sampler pack last time with 5 cigars in it that if i bought individualy woulda cost me like 30 bucks or more. it's totaly worth it. hope you feel better man.


----------



## Rahllin

I'm thinking about going, but not sure yet. I'm really over due for a cigar. I'll go if enough people are going. Whats the count on people heading out there?


----------



## Tredegar

I will be there


----------



## judomattm

well the herf at Don Juan was outstanding. they had cake, jambalya, really good finger sandwiches, etc. the tasting was a habano #3 from Gran Habano. the company had some officials there and if i'm not mistaken even the owner's son was there. Don Juan raffled off a few really nice humidors and had the usual door prizes.. this herf was outstanding. i only wish that more of the south louisiana crew showed up. and if there were members there, then we need to come up with a way of showing our colors. maybe a shirt or something. everyone let me know what ya'll think about that, i mean it's a cool group why not represent who we are at these herfs??? maybe come up with a symbol or something...


----------



## judomattm

i figured i'd tell ya'll what i bought at the herf. i got me two helix, five punch, a helix amareto, and six habano #3. i'm bout to go light up one of the helix.


----------



## JacksonCognac

judomattm said:


> well the herf at Don Juan was outstanding. they had cake, jambalya, really good finger sandwiches, etc. the tasting was a habano #3 from Gran Habano. the company had some officials there and if i'm not mistaken even the owner's son was there. Don Juan raffled off a few really nice humidors and had the usual door prizes.. this herf was outstanding. i only wish that more of the south louisiana crew showed up. and if there were members there, then we need to come up with a way of showing our colors. maybe a shirt or something. everyone let me know what ya'll think about that, i mean it's a cool group why not represent who we are at these herfs??? maybe come up with a symbol or something...


Man that sounds like a good time. I keep forgetting to check here but I would have been likely to make the trip to Baton Rouge for free food and drinks.


----------



## Rahllin

I didn't make it there either, but I'm sure there's going to be some other event coming up in the future.


----------



## judomattm

i'm not sure when the next event is at don juan, but when i know i'll be sure to post it on here. also i hear sullivan's has a cool jazz thing going sometimes. great jazz great food and drinks. and they allow cigars, in fact they encourage it. sounds like fun to me. if anyone agrees lets try and plan something.


----------



## The Korean

We should get something together, I am so due a good cigar right now.


----------



## Tredegar

How about this weekend? Friday evening at Fox and Hound or Saturday afternoon at Don Juan? 

There will be a San Cristobal tasting in a couple of weeks at Don Juans.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Tredegar said:


> How about this weekend? Friday evening at Fox and Hound or Saturday afternoon at Don Juan?
> 
> There will be a San Cristobal tasting in a couple of weeks at Don Juans.


A San Cristobal tasting!!!!! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## judomattm

the san cristobal tasting will be on march 6. and it's a special event tasting so the cost is 10 dollars instead of 5. i get this info straight from the horses mouth. i went to don juan today and upgraded my humidor hygrometer from analog to digital. but as for this weekend, i probrally on't be able to make it. i'm moving into a new apartment and it's gonna take all week end to do it. but i'll deffinatly be there at the tasting on the 6th. but i still say we have something to recodnize each other.


----------



## judomattm

ok guys, something weird has happened. about 2 months ago i bought a box of quorum cigars. nothing rally special about them. but good for table cigars for quests that don't really smoke the creme de la creme. well they were doing fine in the humidor till yesterday i took one out to smoke and noticed the outter shell was cracked and pealing. but all my top end cigars are fine and the temp is holding steady at 70 degrees and the humidity is holding steady at 73 percent. whats causing this??? makes me worried to pt anything else in there...


----------



## rwhit37

judomattm said:


> ok guys, something weird has happened. about 2 months ago i bought a box of quorum cigars. nothing rally special about them. but good for table cigars for quests that don't really smoke the creme de la creme. well they were doing fine in the humidor till yesterday i took one out to smoke and noticed the outter shell was cracked and pealing. but all my top end cigars are fine and the temp is holding steady at 70 degrees and the humidity is holding steady at 73 percent. whats causing this??? makes me worried to pt anything else in there...


where was it cracked and peeling?


----------



## Tredegar

Anyone going to be at the San Cristobal tasting at Don Juans in Baton Rouge Thursday? I'll be there.


----------



## rwhit37

I'll be there. FYI the tickets are being pre-sold. This is a limited tasting to 50 people so not such a huge crowd. There are about 15 tickets left. If you cant make it to the store you can call an reserve one over the phone. 225-302-5956.

A little insiders hint for those of you attending. We will be having specials on San Cristobal and other Ashton products as well that night. Will pass on the details when I have them.


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> where was it cracked and peeling?


they are cracking and pealing in the middle and tword the butt end.


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> I'll be there. FYI the tickets are being pre-sold. This is a limited tasting to 50 people so not such a huge crowd. There are about 15 tickets left. If you cant make it to the store you can call an reserve one over the phone. 225-302-5956.
> 
> A little insiders hint for those of you attending. We will be having specials on San Cristobal and other Ashton products as well that night. Will pass on the details when I have them.


wow, only 50 people? i probrally won't be going then. seeing as i get off work that night at 7. but i will go tomorrow and buy one f the cigars they are tasing. i need to put some more stuff in my humidor anyway. and throw out these inferior ones that can't seem to hold themselves together.


----------



## rwhit37

could have gotten too humidor too quick and the ciagrs absrobed the moister quicker than the wood because they are more porous. happens sometimes if the humidity is low and you refill the humidifer.

Tasting specials are going to be 20% off San Cristobal boxes plus 8 raffle tickets. Buy 3 or more San Cristobal's 10% off and 1 raffle ticket. 15% off Ashton's. My guess would be that the raffle tickets are for a humdior. That's what they did last time we had an Ashton event they raffled off 2 humidors.


----------



## Rahllin

rwhit37 said:


> could have gotten too humidor too quick and the ciagrs absrobed the moister quicker than the wood because they are more porous. happens sometimes if the humidity is low and you refill the humidifer.
> 
> Tasting specials are going to be 20% off San Cristobal boxes plus 8 raffle tickets. Buy 3 or more San Cristobal's 10% off and 1 raffle ticket. 15% off Ashton's. My guess would be that the raffle tickets are for a humdior. That's what they did last time we had an Ashton event they raffled off 2 humidors.


Are you an employee over there? If so, I need to PM you about something.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Are you an employee over there? If so, I need to PM you about something.


rwhit is Ricky from Don Juan's. He's a good dude. :tu


----------



## rwhit37

I appreciate that! Let me know when you get some free time to enjoy a smoke.



jmcrawf1 said:


> rwhit is Ricky from Don Juan's. He's a good dude. :tu


----------



## judomattm

ok, so i missed the san cristobal tasting. and i really am kinda mad about it. long story short my boss would not allow me to switch days. but i wouls still love to know what happened. what was the raffles? how good was the cigar, mild, strong? etc.. hook a brother up with some info.


----------



## judomattm

another thing, how in the heck do i get a bigger ring gauge on here? i'm tired of looking a pathetic 10.


----------



## rwhit37

The raffles were 3 cubavera shirts (the kind that the rollers wear) and 100ct Savoy humidor. There was one other but I don't remember what exactly it was. Cigar is medium to full smoke. Rich with flavor and more on the peppery side almost cedary. Supposedly some cherry flavor but didn't taste it. Made by Pepin Gracia for Ashton.



judomattm said:


> ok, so i missed the san cristobal tasting. and i really am kinda mad about it. long story short my boss would not allow me to switch days. but i wouls still love to know what happened. what was the raffles? how good was the cigar, mild, strong? etc.. hook a brother up with some info.


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> The raffles were 3 cubavera shirts (the kind that the rollers wear) and 100ct Savoy humidor. There was one other but I don't remember what exactly it was. Cigar is medium to full smoke. Rich with flavor and more on the peppery side almost cedary. Supposedly some cherry flavor but didn't taste it. Made by Pepin Gracia for Ashton.


sounds like a great cigar. i'm gonna have to come pick some up.


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> The raffles were 3 cubavera shirts (the kind that the rollers wear) and 100ct Savoy humidor. There was one other but I don't remember what exactly it was. Cigar is medium to full smoke. Rich with flavor and more on the peppery side almost cedary. Supposedly some cherry flavor but didn't taste it. Made by Pepin Gracia for Ashton.


Ricky if you're working today, I may stop in (If I can twist the girlfriend's arm)


----------



## jmcrawf1

judomattm said:


> another thing, how in the heck do i get a bigger ring gauge on here? i'm tired of looking a pathetic 10.


Check again


----------



## The Korean

jmcrawf1 said:


> Check again


....and again, but mine is sort of lame


----------



## rwhit37

Yep. I'm im working til close and I'll be here tomorrow too.



jmcrawf1 said:


> Ricky if you're working today, I may stop in (If I can twist the girlfriend's arm)


----------



## Tredegar

The San Cristobals are a very decent smoke. Nice, and smooth with good flavor. A darn good cigar.


----------



## judomattm

anyone up for a st patties day herf?? i turn 25 on march 17 and i would like nothing better than to smoke a stogie and relax. seeing as i'm from work and still getting paid thats just awesome. so hit me back if anyone might be up for it.


----------



## Silound

I'd like to round everyone up for a sit-in one afternoon at the Cigar Merchant in Lafayette!

John just got new shipments of Tats and DPG JJ's in, and I know they won't last long. I already bought two boxes of Noellas


----------



## Rahllin

I really think we need another herf somewhere we can all get together again... we had a few really nice get togethers with 5-6 people, but I know there are more of us out there! I'm always up for a herf though!


----------



## The Korean

Rahllin said:


> I really think we need another herf somewhere we can all get together again... we had a few really nice get togethers with 5-6 people, but I know there are more of us out there! I'm always up for a herf though!


I agree, it has been a while since a group have gotten together, unless I missed one or two, which is likely the case. If one get planned for a few weeks or more from now, I'll likely be able to make it. Work has me quite swamped, but I hope that will be changing soon.


----------



## judomattm

i've never been to the cigar merchant before. one problem is that my truck will probrally not make to to laffeyete in it's current condition. i drive a 89 f-150 and it just blew a head gasket. so untill i get it fixed it's only short little hops for me. however on march 17'th i will be at either hemingways, or don juan. most likely don juan i really want to try that san cristobal cigar from the tasting. and from there probrally either fox and the hound or if some of you guys wanna meet up i'll stay at don juan. oh and thanks to ricky for letting me know about the humidity problem. as it turns out i never seasoned the wood inside my humidor and the cigars were absorbing everything and it was cracking them. well it's seasoned now and a new batch of cigars are doing just fine.


----------



## Rahllin

judomattm said:


> i've never been to the cigar merchant before. one problem is that my truck will probrally not make to to laffeyete in it's current condition. i drive a 89 f-150 and it just blew a head gasket. so untill i get it fixed it's only short little hops for me. however on march 17'th i will be at either hemingways, or don juan. most likely don juan i really want to try that san cristobal cigar from the tasting. and from there probrally either fox and the hound or if some of you guys wanna meet up i'll stay at don juan. oh and thanks to ricky for letting me know about the humidity problem. as it turns out i never seasoned the wood inside my humidor and the cigars were absorbing everything and it was cracking them. well it's seasoned now and a new batch of cigars are doing just fine.


Sounds like fun. I might be down for it!


----------



## judomattm

cool, well i'll let you know in detail as it gets closer.


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ricky if you're working today, I may stop in (If I can twist the girlfriend's arm)


Guess the arm didn't get twisted far enough? haha. Just messing with you buddy.

If everyone wants to do a herf at Don Juan's its ok with me. We close at 8 so if everyone wants to sit around smoke its fine with me. I'll lock the doors 8 and have the place all to ourselves til whenever. (unfortunately we do not sell "drinks" but you can bring whatever you want to drink just put it in a cup that is not see through.) If everyone wants to eat I can arrange that as well. If people want to do this give me a date and i'll talk to the boss to see if I can get some specials arranged as well!

I got lots of new stuff in as well. Big shipment of Tatuaje's and Don Pepin's, Xikar Defiance(havent tried yet), Winston Churchill, RP 1992 Robusto Tubos(not box pressed. pretty rare), RP ITC and Decade, Gurkha G5 and Vintage Shaggy XO. I could go on and on. Let me know what you guys want to do. I'm also willing to go else where. I was just throwing this out thier for an idea.


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> Guess the arm didn't get twisted far enough? haha. Just messing with you buddy.
> 
> .


Ugh, don't get me started :hn


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ugh, don't get me started :hn


haha. I'm just giving you hard time. I understand completely where you are coming from. If she isn't happy, no one is happy.


----------



## Silound

I'd be down for that. I'm open any Friday/Saturday nights, and I'll be free starting March 20th for the Easter weekend.


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> Guess the arm didn't get twisted far enough? haha. Just messing with you buddy.
> 
> If everyone wants to do a herf at Don Juan's its ok with me. We close at 8 so if everyone wants to sit around smoke its fine with me. I'll lock the doors 8 and have the place all to ourselves til whenever. (unfortunately we do not sell "drinks" but you can bring whatever you want to drink just put it in a cup that is not see through.) If everyone wants to eat I can arrange that as well. If people want to do this give me a date and i'll talk to the boss to see if I can get some specials arranged as well!
> 
> I got lots of new stuff in as well. Big shipment of Tatuaje's and Don Pepin's, Xikar Defiance(havent tried yet), Winston Churchill, RP 1992 Robusto Tubos(not box pressed. pretty rare), RP ITC and Decade, Gurkha G5 and Vintage Shaggy XO. I could go on and on. Let me know what you guys want to do. I'm also willing to go else where. I was just throwing this out thier for an idea.


that just sounds awesome no matter how many times you hear it. i would deffinatly be up for something like that. if it does happen we need to scedule it about 2-3 weeks in advance so i can get some cash flow to play with while i'm there.


----------



## rwhit37

You guys are going to love this.......

A little bird told me we are having a DON PEPIN TASTING!


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> You guys are going to love this.......
> 
> A little bird told me we are having a DON PEPIN TASTING!


is this going to be a special event tasting? like last time? if so sign me up now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silound

Details! DETAILS!


----------



## rwhit37

HAHA! I knew this would get ya'll going crazy. As i said a little bird told me. I don't have any details as of yet. I do have a dateMAY 8TH!!!


----------



## rwhit37

Also here is a list of up coming events for the next 4 months:

March 27th-Fonseca
April 10th-????(not sure yet but there is one) might be a private brand
April 24th-Winston Churchill by Davidoff
April 25th-La Gloria Cubana Domino Tournament(Not to sure how that got in there. I dont think LGC is going to be here for that one.)
May-8th Don Pepin
May-22nd Zino by Davidoff
June-5th CAO Flavorettes (CAO has 5 flavored cigars. So 5 CAO models are coming for this event. They dress the color of the flavor.)
June-19th Xikar Defiance & J.Fuego (Xikar has 5 new lighters coming out in April)
July-3rd Playboy cigars by Don Diego (Yes, there will be a Playmate or 2 here for this one)

All events are on Thursdays with the exception of the LGC on Friday.
If you have questions feel free to ask. I will post details as soon as I have them.


----------



## rwhit37

What happend to the Herf we were talking about?


----------



## Rahllin

Damn, I completely forgot about that... Didn't someone say something about getting together last Friday or Saturday, then going to Fox and the Hound after? I guess it didn't pan out... I think we need to have a big group getogether soon though. 

Are ya'll going to carry the new Xikar ligthers before the event? Or would it be best to wait and buy at the event? I may be looking for a new lighter soon.


----------



## rwhit37

Rahllin said:


> Damn, I completely forgot about that... Didn't someone say something about getting together last Friday or Saturday, then going to Fox and the Hound after? I guess it didn't pan out... I think we need to have a big group getogether soon though.
> 
> Are ya'll going to carry the new Xikar ligthers before the event? Or would it be best to wait and buy at the event? I may be looking for a new lighter soon.


I we will have them before the event I want to say they come in within the next week or 2. I know at the event they will be on sale 25% maybe? not sure but I think thats what it is going to be.


----------



## judomattm

well the fox and the hound thing was gonna be my idea for today the 17, but personal problems will be preventing that today. instead i will be smoking a camacho corojo that my friend got me as a birthday present.


----------



## Tredegar

Well, my wife and I are having a Wine and Wisconsin party on the 29th of March at 6:30 at our house. I will be opening my wine fridge and (pathetic) humidor. There will be brats, Wisconsin cheese and Miller beer. Please PM me if you are interested in this shindig.


----------



## Rahllin

Tredegar said:


> Well, my wife and I are having a Wine and Wisconsin party on the 29th of March at 6:30 at our house. I will be opening my wine fridge and (pathetic) humidor. There will be brats, Wisconsin cheese and Miller beer. Please PM me if you are interested in this shindig.


Miller Beer eh? Mmmmm...


----------



## Tredegar

Okay, I'll spring for some Leinenkugels too.


----------



## Rahllin

Tredegar said:


> Okay, I'll spring for some Leinenkugels too.


No I meant it as... Mmm mmm good, type of thing. Remember I work for Miller! We sell Leinies too. If you're buying the beer by the case (4 6packs) then I can _PROBABLY_ get it for what we sell it to stores for, which isn't much of a discount, but if you're buying a few cases, it never hurts to save a couple bucks.


----------



## judomattm

Rahllin said:


> No I meant it as... Mmm mmm good, type of thing. Remember I work for Miller! We sell Leinies too. If you're buying the beer by the case (4 6packs) then I can _PROBABLY_ get it for what we sell it to stores for, which isn't much of a discount, but if you're buying a few cases, it never hurts to save a couple bucks.


 you work for miller huh? so if a couple cases were to say lightly set themselves off of the truck at a pre-determined location. lol just kidding. man that wine and wisconsin party sounds great. but unfortunatly i'm going t see the broadway showing f chicago the musical with my family.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> No I meant it as... Mmm mmm good, type of thing. Remember I work for Miller! We sell Leinies too. If you're buying the beer by the case (4 6packs) then I can _PROBABLY_ get it for what we sell it to stores for, which isn't much of a discount, but if you're buying a few cases, it never hurts to save a couple bucks.


Miller < Bud :tu


----------



## judomattm

whoooo hoooooooo nirthday money finally starting roll in through the mail!!! that means a trip to don juan so i can get some upprt shelf thigs and maybe a box or 2 if i catch a great deal. i'm excited now!!!!!


----------



## judomattm

forgive the many typing errors, either my keyboard is retarted or i can't type. i'm holding out for the keyboard theory......


----------



## Rahllin

Anybody here like Xcience Xenergy energy drinks?


----------



## rwhit37

Rahllin said:


> Anybody here like Xcience Xenergy energy drinks?


To be honest I've never heard of it. Will it keep me wired all night so I can cram for test?


----------



## Rahllin

rwhit37 said:


> To be honest I've never heard of it. Will it keep me wired all night so I can cram for test?


It won't hurt lol. Its this stuff: http://www.xyience.com/pc-537-407-xenergy-16oz-24-cans.aspx
Except the 8.4oz cans. I like them a lot, a lot of people like them, so don't. I guess they aren't for everyone, but for the price I paid... I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## rwhit37

Worth a shot!

BTW Fonseca tasting this thursday guys. buy 4 get 1 free and 15% off boxes. The cabinet selection is decent and not overly expensive i want to say 6 or 7ish. Hope to see some gorillas there!


----------



## malinois1

ANything going on tonight at don juan? I can possibly make it there tonight if anyone wants to meet up?


----------



## DixieTiger

malinois1 said:


> ANything going on tonight at don juan? I can possibly make it there tonight if anyone wants to meet up?


Fonseca tasting tonight from 5-8.
I plan on going, and It will be my first tasting event.
:ss


----------



## rwhit37

malinois1 said:


> ANything going on tonight at don juan? I can possibly make it there tonight if anyone wants to meet up?


Yes, sir we are having a tasting for Fonseca.

btw I work there so I will be there!

I made a post a couple weeks ago with all of the events we have coming up for the next 3 months. I will update it shortly.

Specials for tonight buy 4 get 1 free and 15%off boxes. Not sure on the raffles and I believe the cigar they giving out at the door is the Fonseca Vintage Robusto.


----------



## rwhit37

List of events for the next few months. Pretty much a tasting every other Thursday.

March 27th-Fonseca
April 10th-Tatuaje
April 24th-Winston Churchill by Davidoff
April 25th-La Gloria Cubana Domino Tournament and tasting as well
May-8th Don Pepin Garcia
May-22nd Zino by Davidoff
June-5th CAO Flavorettes (CAO has 5 flavored cigars. So 5 CAO models are coming for this event. They dress the color of the flavor.)
June-19th Xikar Defiance & J.Fuego (Xikar has 5 new lighters coming out in April)
July-3rd Playboy cigars by Don Diego (Yes, there will be a Playmate or 2 here for this one)


----------



## Rahllin

I may try to get my lazy ass to go tonight. I'm always up for meeting new people. If anyone wants my cell phone number so you can call me or TEXT me to meet up tonight, then PM me for it.


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> List of events for the next few months. Pretty much a tasting every other Thursday.
> 
> March 27th-Fonseca
> April 10th-Tatuaje
> April 24th-Winston Churchill by Davidoff
> April 25th-La Gloria Cubana Domino Tournament and tasting as well
> May-8th Don Pepin Garcia
> May-22nd Zino by Davidoff
> June-5th CAO Flavorettes (CAO has 5 flavored cigars. So 5 CAO models are coming for this event. They dress the color of the flavor.)
> June-19th Xikar Defiance & J.Fuego (Xikar has 5 new lighters coming out in April)
> July-3rd Playboy cigars by Don Diego (Yes, there will be a Playmate or 2 here for this one)


Umm Ricky....You know you're supposed to holla at cha boy for this :ss:ss:ss:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Tredegar

I talked with Chad about the upcoming events and he said the Tatuaje event is iffy right now. Apparently there was not very much time to make the reservation and, it being late when they did, the Tatuaje guys may not be able to make it. I hope that they do make it. I really would like to try one.

I also got to meet DixieTiger. Great guy. I enjoyed the Fonseca event even though I had to leave early for work.


----------



## rwhit37

tatuaje event is up in the air right now. sorry guys. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## rwhit37

We *will* be hosting *Tatuaje* on *April 10th*! Also featured will be Cabiguana.

Look forward to see you some of y'all there!

Joel :fu Hollaa! :r
Just messin with you buddy. Does this get you doing this :chk?


----------



## malinois1

Thanks for the heads up! I have been wanting to try a Cabiguan for a while now!!


----------



## judomattm

well i hate the fact that i missed the march 27 tasting. i guess thats bound to happen when your boss is a bastard coated bastard with bastard filling. i most deffitnatly will try and make the april 10. i got my hands on a romeo y julieta aniversiario yesterday and damn was it good. try it you guess if you haven't already.


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> We *will* be hosting *Tatuaje* on *April 10th*! Also featured will be Cabiguana.
> 
> Look forward to see you some of y'all there!
> 
> Joel :fu Hollaa! :r
> Just messin with you buddy. Does this get you doing this :chk?


How about a triple dance :chk:chk:chk


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> How about a triple dance :chk:chk:chk


How many chickens are dancing now after your little care package?:r:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> How many chickens are dancing now after your little care package?:r:r


Why I oughta....:gn:gn:gn


----------



## JacksonCognac

Rahllin said:


> No I meant it as... Mmm mmm good, type of thing. Remember I work for Miller! We sell Leinies too. If you're buying the beer by the case (4 6packs) then I can _PROBABLY_ get it for what we sell it to stores for, which isn't much of a discount, but if you're buying a few cases, it never hurts to save a couple bucks.


wait... you work for MILLER??? Come on over to New Orleans buddy!  I wish I lived in a house so I could throw a kegger, but I'm sure me and my roommates could put down a fair amount of miller anyways. 

These cigar tastings sound like fun but being in NO and more of a pipe guy it's a bit much for me to try to make it out there unless it was something extraordinary. If there are any NO gorillas who want to meet up and have some smokes and some drinks I would definitely be interested. :tu


----------



## rwhit37

JacksonCognac said:


> These cigar tastings sound like fun but being in NO and more of a pipe guy it's a bit much for me to try to make it out there unless it was something extraordinary. If there are any NO gorillas who want to meet up and have some smokes and some drinks I would definitely be interested. :tu


There is a Don Juan's on the Westbank and on in Metarie too. They host the same tastings we do just a few days before. I can give you the addys and more info if you are interested. We carry pipe products as well.


----------



## JacksonCognac

rwhit37 said:


> There is a Don Juan's on the Westbank and on in Metarie too. They host the same tastings we do just a few days before. I can give you the addys and more info if you are interested. We carry pipe products as well.


Really? Cool... a PM is on it's way!


----------



## rwhit37

hey guys!

we have a tatuaje and cabiaguana tasting thursday!

hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## ML1980

Is that tasting, In the day or later that evening. I'd like to go I'm off friday. Thanks for any info.:ss


----------



## Rahllin

ML1980 said:


> Is that tasting, In the day or later that evening. I'd like to go I'm off friday. Thanks for any info.:ss


Usually they go from 5-8pm, but they are definitely not the type of people to kick you out at 8! I want to say for one or two of the events some of the guys from CS and myself stayed past 9pm without them trying to rush us out. I'm definitely going to try to be there, since I know a lot of guys from CS will be there!


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> hey guys!
> 
> we have a tatuaje and cabiaguana tasting thursday!
> 
> hope to see some of you guys there!


i happen to be off thursday.. i might be able to make it is it 2 tastings? and how much the regular5 or more?


----------



## rwhit37

judomattm said:


> i happen to be off thursday.. i might be able to make it is it 2 tastings? and how much the regular5 or more?


just one tasting. same $5.00. starts at 5:00pm till whenever.....put this way i won't kick you out. cabiaguana is a part of tatuaje. Not sure on specials yet or the freebie(i think one of the havanas,red label). if you have any other questions feel free to ask.

hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## rwhit37

Tatuaje Tasting tonight!

5pm, $5 for free stick, coupon, and raffle. plus finger foods and drinks.

Specials:
15% off boxes, plus free hat and cutter
buy 5 get 1 free

Stick at the door is Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos

Hope to see some of you tonight!


----------



## Volt

I'm crashing the SLC thread:

That's a sweet sounding night. I need to see if any B&M's around here do stuff like that. Is that a company guy that travels around? Does he have a flight path?


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> Tatuaje Tasting tonight!
> 
> 5pm, $5 for free stick, coupon, and raffle. plus finger foods and drinks.
> 
> Specials:
> 15% off boxes, plus free hat and cutter
> buy 5 get 1 free
> 
> Stick at the door is Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos
> 
> Hope to see some of you tonight!


ARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH I GOT CALLED IN TO WORK TONITE. SON OF A %^%^*#%$^)%^#$%^#)*&#$)($#%$%(#^$%()@#%(^


----------



## malinois1

See you tonight ricky!!!


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> ARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH I GOT CALLED IN TO WORK TONITE. SON OF A %^%^*#%$^)%^#$%^#)*&#$)($#%$%(#^$%()@#%(^


Joel I'm tired of you damn excuses!


----------



## DixieTiger

I'll be there.

:chk:ss:chk


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> Joel I'm tired of you damn excuses!


Man I'm so pissed. How's about letting a brother buy 5 and get one free on saturday??


----------



## malinois1

DixieTiger said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> :chk:ss:chk


It was nice meeting you there last night! Hopefully we meet up again in the future! :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

malinois1 said:


> It was nice meeting you there last night! Hopefully we meet up again in the future! :tu


Awww damn. The night I miss and we finally get a brother from lafayette to make the trek to DJ's


----------



## malinois1

Actually it was 2 of us, ml1980 and I! Sorry we missed you!


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> Man I'm so pissed. How's about letting a brother buy 5 and get one free on saturday??


i think i can arrange that.:tu i think we are running the specials through the weekend.

thanks again to Shane and ml1980 for coming up to the BM last night. we'll have to get together sometime when i dont have to work and run around like a mad man all night.


----------



## Rahllin

Damn, I got home from work yesterday, and I was so tired I completely forgot about the tasting! Bleh... this sucks. Oh well. Maybe next time...


----------



## ML1980

Man thats a hell of a cigar shop !! Massive amounts of cigars, almost any and every thing you can think of. Very Nice event. Can't wait for anther!!:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

ML1980 said:


> Man thats a hell of a cigar shop !! Massive amounts of cigars, almost any and every thing you can think of. Very Nice event. Can't wait for anther!!:ss


Yep DJ's is a pretty comfy place......


----------



## judomattm

any of ya'll know a hit man that can work around a budget?? my girlfriend and i broke up but that' the whole thing. she threw my humidor and all of it's contents out my second story window onto the concrete. everything is lost except for one romeo y julieta aniveriario. the humidor was shattered and approxitmatly 13-14 cigar of varying quality were ruined because she happened to hit a big ass water puddle. the only reason that one cigar survived was beacause it was still in the clear zip lock bag from don juan's thats all for now. --matt


----------



## rwhit37

wow i guess its fair to say crazy b**** 
hope things get better buddy. there are plenty of fish in the sea dont get to beat up over it. but i agree any woman that would do that should be taken care of properly.


----------



## Rahllin

You should throw her out a second story window into a puddle, and see how she likes it.... Thats such a low blow.... slap me in the face, kick me in the shin, but don't touch my cigars! That really sucks dude.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> You should throw her out a second story window into a puddle, and see how she likes it.... Thats such a low blow.... slap me in the face, kick me in the shin, but don't touch my cigars! That really sucks dude.


Or hire me and Joe to make her sleep w/ the fishes :gn

What?! I'm serious


----------



## judomattm

ok an update. apparently she felt bad about she did, because today when i got home from work there was a new, bigger humidor wrapped up. where she got it i don't know maybe ricky could shed some light as to if any humidors were sold today. my previous one(god rest it's soul) held only 100 cigars this one holds 150. too bad there wasn't any cigars to go along with it. but i suppose i can respock it at my leisure with the check she left in it for 60 bucks. but i'm still not taking the bitch back, cus whats stopping her from doing it again? and the next time she flips out she could do alot worse too. but anyway, yah there ya go.


----------



## jmcrawf1

judomattm said:


> ok an update. apparently she felt bad about she did, because today when i got home from work there was a new, bigger humidor wrapped up. where she got it i don't know maybe ricky could shed some light as to if any humidors were sold today. my previous one(god rest it's soul) held only 100 cigars this one holds 150. too bad there wasn't any cigars to go along with it. but i suppose i can respock it at my leisure with the check she left in it for 60 bucks. but i'm still not taking the bitch back, cus whats stopping her from doing it again? and the next time she flips out she could do alot worse too. but anyway, yah there ya go.


Ok, I got an idea. Take a picture of you doing a new chick on the new humi and email it to her


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ok, I got an idea. Take a picture of you doing a new chick on the new humi and email it to her


lmfao:r:r:r:r:r:r ok Joel I'm dieing laughing :r:r:r:r

Not sure if any humis where sold today. I only worked till 1230 and I didnt sell any this morning. What kind was it and what did it look like? May help till I get a chance to look at the paper work wednesday.


----------



## Tredegar

I think we need a strategy session, over a few beers that is. Any suggestions?


----------



## rwhit37

Tredegar said:


> I think we need a strategy session, over a few beers that is. Any suggestions?


Sounds good to me! Let me know when!


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> Sounds good to me! Let me know when!


THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!!


where?


----------



## DixieTiger

What's going on thursday??



:bl*** 100 posts for this ******* ***:bl
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## rwhit37

Congrats Brad!

Have a strategy session over some beers and smokes. idk when or where. Joel says thursday. I'm game for whatever.


----------



## DixieTiger

a strategy session???

......as in coordination of "shock and awe"???


----------



## Tredegar

Let's consider it a mini herf. Thursday is a bad day for me. I have to work that night.


----------



## Rahllin

Did something happen last night? Ya'll fools need to let me when something goes down. If people get together somewhere, I may be able to bring some beer...


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Did something happen last night? Ya'll fools need to let me when something goes down. If people get together somewhere, I may be able to bring some beer...


You said you could bring bud light or coors light????


----------



## rwhit37

I had to work, Joe. Nothing happened that I know of.


----------



## rwhit37

2 Events this week!!!

Thursday, Winston Churchill by Davidoff 
Friday, La Gloria Cubana Domino Tournament


----------



## judomattm

rwhit37 said:


> 2 Events this week!!!
> 
> Thursday, Winston Churchill by Davidoff
> Friday, La Gloria Cubana Domino Tournament


sounds good to me, if i can make it i will be there.


----------



## DixieTiger

Looks like Friday will be the only day I can make it this week.
lots of kiddies stuff to do.


...I don't know about the whole "domino tourney" thing, but I may atleast hang out and smoke a few until I am forced to leave...:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

So who's going to DJ's tomorrow night for the tasting?


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> So who's going to DJ's tomorrow night for the tasting?


Me. Its a $10.00 tasting but you are getting a $23.00ish cigar and the coupon will be $10.00 as well.

Specials will also include AVO, Griffin, and Private Stock.


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> Me. Its a $10.00 tasting but you are getting a $23.00ish cigar and the coupon will be $10.00 as well.
> 
> Specials will also include AVO, Griffin, and Private Stock.


I know you will be there. Any chance of getting a smoke in with your buds?


----------



## Rahllin

*sigh* I haven't been around lately because my laptop charger got fried, and the new one isn't in yet, so the only internet I have is on my phone. Looks like I missed a possibly good event last night! How'd it go? Who all went?


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> *sigh* I haven't been around lately because my laptop charger got fried, and the new one isn't in yet, so the only internet I have is on my phone. Looks like I missed a possibly good event last night! How'd it go? Who all went?


It was just me and Ricky. It was kinda lame. Winston Churchill cigars suck the big one......


----------



## The Korean

Anyone know the hours for Saturdays??


----------



## jmcrawf1

The Korean said:


> Anyone know the hours for Saturdays??


9-8 I believe


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> 9-8 I believe


.

Thats correct.
Monday-Saturday 9am-8pm
Sunday Noon-6pm


----------



## Silound

All of yall need to make a weekend in Lafayette, let's boil some crawfish or something!


----------



## The Korean

Anyone thinking about going to the Pepin event this week?


----------



## Rahllin

Fellas, we need to have a little boil-n-smoke before its too late! My supervisor at work told me he picked up crawfish for $30 a sack last weekend. If someone has the needed equipment to boil and a place to do it, I can bring beer and/or the crawfish!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Fellas, we need to have a little boil-n-smoke before its too late! My supervisor at work told me he picked up crawfish for $30 a sack last weekend. If someone has the needed equipment to boil and a place to do it, I can bring beer and/or the crawfish!


$30 dollars a sack?!?!?!

Was that a 5 pound sack?:r:r


----------



## Silound

I got lots of equipment, and a place we can do it at in Lafayette too!

All we need to do is pick a day and figure out who's bringing what to the boil.


Start picking dates guys!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> I got lots of equipment, and a place we can do it at in Lafayette too!
> 
> All we need to do is pick a day and figure out who's bringing what to the boil.
> 
> Start picking dates guys!


I throw it out there. I'm good any Saturday or Sunday, in Lafayette or Baton Rouge.

Though I think BR will yield a greater turnout.

So bottom line is I'M IN!!!!!

Where? When? Who? How? How many hookers?:mn


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> $30 dollars a sack?!?!?!
> 
> Was that a 5 pound sack?:r:r


Found them $25 a sack in the Brusly/Addis area on Hwy. 1 Which probably means I can find them for that price around here somewhere, even though the place I saw that price is only 20ish minutes away.

Lets figure this out fellas before its too late! I'm good for any weekend as well as long as I have a few days to a week notice.


----------



## rwhit37

I'm throwing it out there. What about the 24th or 25th?


----------



## MiloFinch

26 Pages huh? How long have I been gone?


----------



## jmcrawf1

MiloFinch said:


> 26 Pages huh? How long have I been gone?


Slacker :ss


----------



## MiloFinch

jmcrawf1 said:


> Slacker :ss


Yeah...I guess so, huh.

Seriously though. Seems like the SoLA crew is coming together.


----------



## Silound

Ok, the 25th is fine by me. I'll check with the boss to see if I can open shop on a Sunday (he shouldn't have a problem) and they we can even do it at the shop, which means tables chairs and nice indoor arrangements.


All we need is the crawfish and a time of day to start.


----------



## MiloFinch

25th?

Thats the Sunday after Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls...A fantastic day if I do say so myself.

I'd be willing to put some cash in to help purchase crawfish/beer.


----------



## Rahllin

Ok, so it appears we have a day set for the Boil-N-Herf.... now we need to set a date for the Shoot-N-Herf... JOEL WHERE YOU AT!?!?! I just bought an AR15 today, so we need a Shoot-N-Herf!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Ok, so it appears we have a day set for the Boil-N-Herf.... now we need to set a date for the Shoot-N-Herf... JOEL WHERE YOU AT!?!?! I just bought an AR15 today, so we need a Shoot-N-Herf!


NO YOU DIDN'T!!!! I'll be contacting you shortly......:mn


----------



## rwhit37

So when is the boil-n-herf? Where? What time? Who is bringing what?


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> So when is the boil-n-herf? Where? What time? Who is bringing what?


Sunday the 25th in Lafayette. I think at the cigar merchant....


----------



## Gambit

I would be interested, too, and I can bring one boiling set up if needed.

Please let me know how I can help.


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> NO YOU DIDN'T!!!! I'll be contacting you shortly......:mn


Crappy camera phone pic...

Come on... we need to figure out a good shoot-n-herf date!:ss:gn


----------



## Silound

*BOIL & HERF DETAILS

Sunday May 25th, 2008 9:00 AM*

_The Cigar Merchant
1001 Coolidge Blvd
Lafayette, LA 70503_

*What we need: *
Crawfish
Potatoes / Lemons / Onions
Beer (assorted)
Soda (assorted)
Boil & Seasoning Pouches
Chips / Dip / Finger Food
Boiling Equipment *(Silound)*
Table * (Silound)*
Newspaper / Tape / Paper Towels / Trays *(Silound)
*Ice Chests *(Silound)*

_*If everyone can bring something from the list, I'm sure we can figure out how to even up with each other at the end.*There is a grocery store less than 2 miles away if we fall short of something, and we can take up a collection for a store run. The obvious big thing is the crawfish  *We need to know HOW MANY PEOPLE are coming for an accurate estimate for crawfish*[/B]_

*Here's the details so far:*

The shop will be opened that day for business, and I've got permission to give an across-the-board discount to all CS members who wish to purchase anything from the shop selection. Be sure to bring some smokes of course to share! The shop has a coffee machine for those who need a fix.

Edit to add: I will have a sound system on hand to cover music as well.


----------



## jmcrawf1

1.) Silound
2.) Jmcrawf1


----------



## Gambit

Add me to the list and put me down for a case of beer.


----------



## malinois1

I am in as well! I can bring a sack of crawfish


----------



## jmcrawf1

1.) Silound
2.) Jmcrawf1
3.) Gambit
4.) malinois1


----------



## Silound

*What we need: *
Crawfish *(Malinois1 and.....)*
Potatoes / Lemons / Onions
Beer (assorted) *(Gambit and.....)*
Soda (assorted)
Boil & Seasoning Pouches
Chips / Dip / Finger Food
Boiling Equipment *(Silound)*
Table * (Silound)*
Newspaper / Tape / Paper Towels / Trays *(Silound)
*Ice Chests *(Silound)*


----------



## MiloFinch

Come on Adam, you know I'm in, brother.

Put me down for some soda. What does everyone like?


----------



## Rahllin

I could bring some beer and possibly a sack of crawfish.


----------



## MiloFinch

I would edit my previous post, but for some reason, there is no edit button I can find so:

Is there a "Maybe" Section? I may actually be busy as it turns out. Can I be on a standby status? A way that I could be down for something should I show up (as I would not imagine coming empty handed) but not relied upon?


----------



## rwhit37

im game!


----------



## rwhit37

I'll bring the seasonings, lemons, onions, potatoes, etc. Let me know how many people and sacks of crawfish so I know how much to get.


----------



## rwhit37

Rahllin said:


> I could bring some beer and possibly a sack of crawfish.


You work for Miller. I'm sure you could bring "some" beer.:tu


----------



## Rahllin

rwhit37 said:


> You work for Miller. I'm sure you could bring "some" beer.:tu


Yeah, but I just gave away almost all the contents of my "secret stockpile" of beer that I had, and next week isn't much time to re-up, so this go around I'm only good for a few cases :tu If I would have known about this a few days earlier, I would have been able to bring SEVERAL cases lol.


----------



## rwhit37

Rahllin said:


> Yeah, but I just gave away almost all the contents of my "secret stockpile" of beer that I had, and next week isn't much time to re-up, so this go around I'm only good for a few cases :tu If I would have known about this a few days earlier, I would have been able to bring SEVERAL cases lol.


:r:r I'm just giving you a hard time, Joe. See you Sunday.


----------



## Silound

Ok guys, looks like about 8-12 of us coming, so bring a friend or two if you want.

Two sacks so far, I'll try and get a line on one or two more just in case we need more.
*

What we need: *
Crawfish *(Malinois1, Rahllin, and.....)*
Potatoes / Lemons / Onions *(rwhit37)*
Beer (assorted) *(Gambit, Rahllin, and.....)*
Soda (assorted) *(MiloFinch and....)*
Boil & Seasoning Pouches *(rwhit37)*
Chips / Dip / Finger Food
Boiling Equipment *(Silound)*
Table * (Silound)*
Newspaper / Tape / Paper Towels / Trays *(Silound)
*Ice Chests *(Silound)*


----------



## malinois1

This is going to be a blast. Thank you Adam and your boss for letting us have this at the merchant. I have already meet Adam and Ricky and I look forward to meeting the rest of you.:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

Off the subject....


How about some progress pics RICKY!!!! :dr


----------



## MiloFinch

I have cleared my schedule. I will be there.


----------



## Silound

*BUMP*


Anyone want to bring some finger food?


----------



## ML1980

I'll Be there what do ya'll need me to bring:ss


----------



## Silound

Chips, junk food, whatever you feel like  Ideally, something to nibble on before and after the crawfish would be good.


Oh and I'm bringing a couple bottles of hard booze too people, but you may want to bring your own (my tastes are sometimes a little off).


----------



## rwhit37

Head count? What time?


----------



## Silound

I'll be there to open at 9, so we can start boiling around 11 or 12.

Head count so far at approximately 10-15 people.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> I'll be there to open at 9, so we can start boiling around 11 or 12.
> 
> Head count so far at approximately 10-15 people.


I'll be there along with my girlfriend....


----------



## rwhit37

How many sacks of crawfish do we plan on boiling so I know how much seasonings and what not.


----------



## malinois1

I am bringing 1 sack of crawfish. Not sure about Rahlin. How many will we need for 15 people?


----------



## Silound

Based on my previous experience, two 40lb sacks will feed 20 people. And I know there's a couple shop regulars probably going to stop in at some point. 

So we need around 5-8 lbs of boil mix, 1 can of salt, and 1 can of Chinese red pepper. That will do two pots (at around 42 pounds a pot).



Also, if anyone has a washbasin that would be helpful...if not we can wash in the basket.

Looking good so far! The big thing is the crawfish...everything else we can go down the street to buy if we run out.


----------



## Rahllin

I'm bringing a buddy of mine with me. We're bringing a sack of crawfish and some beer. I think that we're going to need more than 2 sacks... but that may just be me. At least 3, possibly 4 would probably be ideal. It seems like we'll have a nice turnout, and I'm sure all of us are bringing at least one buddy/girl.


----------



## malinois1

I am bringing a 40lb sack of crawfish...I just picked them up. I also picked up 1 bag of small red potatoes, 1 pack(3 links) of Richards Hot smoked sausage, I small sack of garlic. 

Oh yea My girlfriend is coming with me as well. I think we could probably use a 3rd sack as well. 5lbs a person x 20 = 100lbs.

ALmost forgot.....I also got some Zatarains crawfish boil powder....a big bag


----------



## malinois1

See you guys in the Morning. I should be there around 10:30 or so. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Silound

I picked up a sack and know where to get more tomorrow if we need it now.


The ones I have are good sized too.


----------



## MiloFinch

Should be a great time.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## malinois1

The big day is here!! Adam I should be there by 10 am to give ya a hand.


----------



## Silound

I'm here right now.


----------



## Silound

Where's everyone at? The 6 of us just downed the first bag!


----------



## The Korean

So how did this turn out, any pics.


----------



## Silound

The Korean said:


> So how did this turn out, any pics.


Unfortunately no, we all forgot cameras. I had a pretty good time though, we sat and talked about random shit, passed around a very nice 1950's White Owl, ate till we were stuffed like pigs, all that.

Zino Platinum event tonight guys also!


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> Unfortunately no, we all forgot cameras. I had a pretty good time though, we sat and talked about random shit, passed around a very nice 1950's White Owl, ate till we were stuffed like pigs, all that.
> 
> Zino Platinum event tonight guys also!


A 1950's White Owl :dr

Bitches


----------



## rwhit37

jmcrawf1 said:


> A 1950's White Owl :dr
> 
> Bitches


IT WAS GOOODDDD!:chk


----------



## malinois1

Ricky, I went to Don Juans yesterday. :tu


----------



## MiloFinch

Guess I'll just have to keep a camera in my truck from now on.


----------



## Rahllin

rwhit37 said:


> IT WAS GOOODDDD!:chk


I only got one picture... wish I would have thought to take some more, but between the cigars and the beer, I just didn't think about it. This one says it all.










So, Ricky, how far down I-10 did you get before you yacked?! lolu


----------



## jmcrawf1

What a freakin lush this guy is?!?! 

Too drunk to send drunken text messages that night, Ricky?!?


----------



## Rahllin

jmcrawf1 said:


> What a freakin lush this guy is?!?!
> 
> Too drunk to send drunken text messages that night, Ricky?!?


Thats not drunk... thats extremely messed up from a cigar... lol


----------



## jmcrawf1

Rahllin said:


> Thats not drunk... thats extremely messed up from a cigar... lol


oh, so it wasn't , it was more like u


----------



## rwhit37

Joe I'm going to kick you in the nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was not drunk that was smoking that Camacho Corojo 6x60. I smoked 2/3s in a little over 30min. :hn:hn:hn I didn't yack though.


----------



## Silound

He may not have yacked, but the last time I saw that look on someone's face, they had just smoked a bowl by himself.


He seriously got a buzz going, his eyes were twitching side to side and he kept leaning over like he was going to pass out.


----------



## judomattm

well fellas, the boil and herf sounds like it was a very big hit. sorry iu haven't been on in a while otherwise i deffinatly would have attended the event. i just got a new job working for BASF out in geismer and then got thrust into a turnaround my second day on the job. i'm currently working nights untill who the hell knows when so i won't be able to attend any future tastings or events for the remainder of the turnaround. thats all for now guys, later.


----------



## Silound

We need a new thread! Someone put together a new herf!


----------



## Silound

Guys, I'm thinking we need another herf! What are you guys doing on Sunday, August 10th? I'll be in Baton Rouge for the weekend for a wedding.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> Guys, I'm thinking we need another herf! What are you guys doing on Sunday, August 10th? I'll be in Baton Rouge for the weekend for a wedding.


Sweet! I got nothing planned....


----------



## Silound

Well, that makes two. Come on people, where are all of you?!

Oh and Joel, got your cheese sitting on my desk here brother, just gotta drop it by the bank.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Silound said:


> Well, that makes two. Come on people, where are all of you?!
> 
> Oh and Joel, got your cheese sitting on my desk here brother, just gotta drop it by the bank.


No problemo bro :tu


----------



## BigVito

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1790285&postcount=3717


----------



## snkbyt

what do you guys have planned for 8/23-26?


----------



## jmcrawf1

snkbyt said:


> what do you guys have planned for 8/23-26?


Guys, i'm promising Alex a good time herfing with the South LA crew somewhere in New Orleans. Who's in for that weekend?

I'm not well versed on the good smoking spots in N.O. Anyone have some suggestions?

1.) Guest of honor- snkbyt
2.) Jmcrawf1


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> what do you guys have planned for 8/23-26?


you following me?


----------



## jmcrawf1

BigVito said:


> you following me?


Perry, you coming too? :mn


----------



## BigVito

jmcrawf1 said:


> Perry, you coming too? :mn


wish I could, no time off :hn


----------



## jmcrawf1

BigVito said:


> wish I could, no time off :hn


That's a shame.....we'll take pics :r:bn


----------



## BigVito

jmcrawf1 said:


> That's a shame.....we'll take pics :r:bn


of him smiling :r


----------



## snkbyt

jmcrawf1 said:


> Guys, i'm promising Alex a good time herfing with the South LA crew somewhere in New Orleans. Who's in for that weekend?
> 
> I'm not well versed on the good smoking spots in N.O. Anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> 1.) Guest of honor- snkbyt
> 2.) Jmcrawf1


as for where to have the HERF, I have a 2 hour limit from Camp Shelby...Uncle Sam's orders


----------



## jmcrawf1

snkbyt said:


> as for where to have the HERF, I have a 2 hour limit from Camp Shelby...Uncle Sam's orders


We could herf in N.O. but we could also herf in Slidell which is about 45-1 hr. closer to you. Macjoe53 lives in Slidell.


----------



## rwhit37

I should be in


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> I should be in


Excellent! I figured you would be...

1.) Guest of honor- snkbyt
2.) Jmcrawf1
3.) rwhit37


----------



## snkbyt

jmcrawf1 said:


> We could herf in N.O. but we could also herf in Slidell which is about 45-1 hr. closer to you. Macjoe53 lives in Slidell.


 that would work, just need an addy to fill out my request form.....also will need to rent a car


----------



## jmcrawf1

snkbyt said:


> that would work, just need an addy to fill out my request form.....also will need to rent a car


Some PM's are out and simmering.....


----------



## Ron1YY

Sweet Deal!!!!!!!!! A 5er to the first one to post a pic of the Smiling Snake!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> Sweet Deal!!!!!!!!! A 5er to the first one to post a pic of the Smiling Snake!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 going to have someone do (try) to get done what you have been UNABLE to do in 2 years......................................:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Gee, and here I thought in your avitar pic you where smiling!:r:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mmmm some good gumbo and crawfish will put a smile on anyone's face




snkbyt =


----------



## Silound

Not much luck for me, I doubt I can get those days off.


I will still be in Baton Rouge at DJ's on the 10th for some herf time. Maybe a little poker if some of you aren't too scared to lose some money?


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> going to have someone do (try) to get done what you have been UNABLE to do in 2 years......................................:ss


In a word.....YUP!!!!!!! I do have a pic from the 1st Farewell to LJ's herf with you and a HUGE smile :tu

Ron


----------



## macjoe53

We only have one B&M in Slidell and since they also have a deli and sell lunch etc., it's a no smoking location except for special events after hours. Give me a day or two to catch the owner and I'll let you know.


----------



## Mbraud4

Ill see what my schedule looks like...Haven't been doing much of anything lately other than working alot. Life has been rather shitty here lately so maybe a nice herf would do the trick. Ill keep my eyes on my work schedule...wouldnt mind meeting one of the FLA boys.


----------



## snkbyt

need an addy, when y'all figure out where this is going to happen......or y'all can make the trip up this way :ss


----------



## rwhit37

Mbraud4 said:


> Ill see what my schedule looks like...Haven't been doing much of anything lately other than working alot. Life has been rather shitty here lately so maybe a nice herf would do the trick. Ill keep my eyes on my work schedule...wouldnt mind meeting one of the FLA boys.


You better be there Mike! I can pick you up and then we can pick up ole Joel!


----------



## jmcrawf1

rwhit37 said:


> You better be there Mike! I can pick you up and then we can pick up ole Joel!


Yep i was gonna suggest a rolling herf :ss:ss:ss


----------



## snkbyt

y'all can stop by and pick me up as well...........................................:r


----------



## rwhit37

snkbyt said:


> y'all can stop by and pick me up as well...........................................:r


I thought we were meeting you? :r

We are trying to find a good place to herf. Joel and I were thinking N.O. Cigar Factory it's kinda a neat place. You can watch them roll cigars right in front of you. We are still trying to find a good place though.


----------



## snkbyt

am planning on renting a car



rwhit37 said:


> I thought we were meeting you? :r
> 
> We are trying to find a good place to herf. Joel and I were thinking N.O. Cigar Factory it's kinda a neat place. You can watch them roll cigars right in front of you. We are still trying to find a good place though.


----------



## Volt

Decided to pop in and see what the SLC is up to. Blah, blah, blah.... 32 pages of chit chat... Go out side and smoke one!


----------



## snkbyt

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172460


----------



## judomattm

what up fellas, it's been awhile. who all went to the Macanudo 1968 tasting at don juan's??? i got there as soon as they were over, thanks to a friend who can't tell time... but still went ahead and bought one to try it out. decent smoke if i say so. would have loved to win that humidor they were auctioning off tho:tu


----------

